# The Tool Belt Thread...



## woodworkbykirk

hang around here long enough and you'll be apart of the club. its like the young guys starting out driving a sunfire and the old guys are driving the gmc 2500 sierra


----------



## mbryan

woodworkbykirk said:


> hang around here long enough and you'll be apart of the club. its like the young guys starting out driving a sunfire and the old guys are driving the gmc 2500 sierra


I heard once that real framers carry everything in corollas. They guys with the pickups and trailers would borrow from him because they didn't have what they needed.

Yeah stick around and it will get expensive for ya.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

not the case here... im driving a chev truck and unfortunately i get guys on our crew coming over the site im on asking to borrow ONE of my whatever....as they call me the tool store... i have 2 of almost everything.. one of our guys drives a beat off acura and has been at it 30 years.. yet 1/2 his hand tools are from the dollar store...


----------



## Youngin'

Ha starting out I worked out of an Eagle Talon TSI. Now it's a Dodge Dakota. 

On belts though my idea of custom is buy a belt and put mis-matched pockets on according the the size and number of pockets I'm looking for. Gonna be damn ugly when I'm done!


----------



## 4 seasons

chris klee said:


> Ahh, 14oz is not a finish hammer. That's the small framing hammer. The stiletto finish is a 10oz.


I'm aware of the 10 oz finish hammer, the 14 is my compromise between a finish and an all out framer. I love it!


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Youngin' said:


> I spent $50 on a Kuny's and I was fine with it till I started reading this thread. Damn you guys.


I think I have the same $50 Kuny. I've been looking at upgrading to the framer set. 
A few more pockets at the bags stay open better


----------



## mbryan

woodworkbykirk said:


> not the case here... im driving a chev truck and unfortunately i get guys on our crew coming over the site im on asking to borrow ONE of my whatever....as they call me the tool store... i have 2 of almost everything.. one of our guys drives a beat off acura and has been at it 30 years.. yet 1/2 his hand tools are from the dollar store...


Missed the thread about a couple levels and a miter saw filling the new truck.


----------



## CJ21

Here is my and Occidental Leather Arpon Set


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Pics of my Occy 5191. It's broken in and currently soaking up massive amounts of sweat from framing in FL.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

just saw on facebook now.. occidental announced a new model of their occi lites. pics coming later tonight and they`ll be available in 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## WilsonRMDL

Just seen the announcement on their Facebook as well, glad you know when they're putting pictures up as I just left a comment asking when haha 

I'm sure they'll be top notch like the rest of their stuff


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Here's a picture of my setup. Got the bags from a local contractor that was closing his business. Bought a couple tools from him and he gave me the bags for free. Best setup I've ever had.


----------



## asevereid

My Cadillacs, and an off brand, or rare hit, from Mastercraft.


----------



## 2ndGen

asevereid said:


> My Cadillacs, and an off brand, or rare hit, from Mastercraft.



Damn they look good! Budget brand or not! A well used belt is always a beautiful thing. 

There was a time when I could pick up McGuire-Nichols branded Occidentals belts for like $80. at 
a Home Depot closeout! Also, a lot of Sears' belts are produced by AWP (which are GREAT bags). 
Nice Oil Tanned Leather. That top belt looks like AWPs.


----------



## 2ndGen

Ninjaframer said:


> To much time on your hands  I'm too busy usin em to take pictures of em.


But not "too" busy to post?









NinjaFramer: *3.75 *Posts Per Day avg. in 20 months. 
2ndGen: *1.55* Posts Per Day avg in 82 months.


----------



## Pro framer

My occys


----------



## vos

My new set up


----------



## Youngin'

vos said:


> My new set up


That's a nice belt. However your guys have a responsibility to help "knock the new off" now!


----------



## vos

Youngin' said:


> That's a nice belt. However your guys have a responsibility to help "knock the new off" now!


its now covered in saw dust :thumbsup:


----------



## sandshooter

occys all the way. theres some ragedy bags in some of these pictures.


----------



## fishaf36

jlsconstruction said:


> Here's mine, I've been traveling light this week


Do you find that your tape measure gets in the way of getting in your tool bag. I have been looking at that set for a while now.


----------



## asgoodasdead

asgoodasdead said:


>


after a few days of suspenders, I'm kicking myself for not using them for the past 4 years. it's crazy what a difference they make.


----------



## mstrat

fishaf36 said:


> Do you find that your tape measure gets in the way of getting in your tool bag. I have been looking at that set for a while now.


Yes. I know you weren't exactly looking at my set, but I felt the same way, and I've never liked tape holders like that...I've normally used the top for smaller nails/screws and somewhere else for the tape...my tape sometimes travels in my bags depending on the job I'm on...but I work a huge variety of jobs, if I was a framer, a sider, a plumber, a _____...I'd simply leave it somewhere, but everyday is different for me, so I make it work no matter what  Oxy's are Awesome.


----------



## jlsconstruction

fishaf36 said:


> Do you find that your tape measure gets in the way of getting in your tool bag. I have been looking at that set for a while now.


Only getting my flat bar out. I keep it behind the plastic thing, but everything else works fine


----------



## Pro framer

what utility knife is that?? (Asgodasdead)


----------



## Jswills76




----------



## asevereid

I got the itch...noticed my one set of bags is nearing the end of it's useful time here.
So...after the holiday I'm going to start saving nickels and dimes to get the next set:


----------



## asgoodasdead

Pro framer said:


> what utility knife is that?? (Asgodasdead)


Dewalt. $12 with a 75 pack of blades at home depot


----------



## Brutus

asevereid said:


> I got the itch...noticed my one set of bags is nearing the end of it's useful time here.
> So...after the holiday I'm going to start saving nickels and dimes to get the next set:


The bags are awesome.

Toss the belt. It's junk.
EDIT:

Just took some pics. After ~2 years of framing with it, the bags are still going strong. Switched out for the Kunys belt from the brown leather rig I used to have. Added the kunys knife holder, being used for my cats paw. Lost 2 of the suspender rings, so I can't use my occidental suspenders with it any more, using the Kunys ones for now.










Only one corner of the bags is wearing down.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

brutus, you still got those occi suspenders?


----------



## Brutus

woodworkbykirk said:


> brutus, you still got those occi suspenders?


Yea man.


----------



## asgoodasdead

those bags look beat to **** for only 2 years of use. I personally don't see the point in dropping ~$325 on a task set that is identical to occi sets that are ~$250 and seem to be better quality/lighter than the task stuff.


----------



## Brutus

Got mine at 1/2 price.

I probably wouldn't have bought them at full price, and would have just gone for an Occi Adjust to fit set.

It could also just be the dye in the leather fading. That or I work harder than most


----------



## mstrat

Brutus said:


> Got mine at 1/2 price.
> 
> I probably wouldn't have bought them at full price, and would have just gone for an Occi Adjust to fit set.
> 
> It could also just be the dye in the leather fading. That or I work harder than most


Always stick with the simple answer, "it's because I work harder than anyone else!"  that's why my truck looks beat to crap always!


----------



## asgoodasdead

I'm happy as hell with my occi set, but if I could go back and do it again I definitely would have gone with adjust to fits.


----------



## Brutus

asgoodasdead said:


> I'm happy as hell with my occi set, but if I could go back and do it again I definitely would have gone with adjust to fits.


Yea, that's what I am looking at next. 



Jswills76 said:


> View attachment 104620


What do you think of those? Like I said, I am really interested in them.


----------



## Youngin'

So I've found out that the Oxy Rough Framer can't be purchased locally in my area so I've decided to look into other things. The Adjust to Fit Oxylight Framers look pretty decent. I'm concerned about comfort and weight and that seems to be pretty good with the padded belt and being all of 4.1 lbs. Since it goes small to large I wouldn't have to worry about the belt not fitting, nearly all Kuny stuff is too big for me.


----------



## chewy

I went to a klein toolpouch as the oxy tool pouches leather was just too soft and gaped open to far with pliers and screwdrivers in the outside pockets. I think I might try the task suspenders once these oxys wear out.


----------



## asgoodasdead

a major inconsistency I've noticed in this thread/on this forum is everyone goes to great lengths to carry light tool pouches spending a fortune on titanium hammers and cats paws and whatever else to lighten their load....but then all of these same people carry fatmax tapes. which are the heaviest ******* tapes and are a full pound heavier than the classic "powerlock" tapes. just an observation I've found weird since when I made an effort to lighten mine my fatmax was the first thing to go and made the biggest difference.


----------



## Jswills76

Brutus said:


> Yea, that's what I am looking at next.
> 
> What do you think of those? Like I said, I am really interested in them.


I love em. They still pretty new but they fit real nice. Highly recommended


----------



## jlsconstruction

asgoodasdead said:


> Those yellow Dewalt tapes aren't quite fat maxes but they're a good compromise considering the weight difference. and price difference. plus lifetime warranty which fatmaxes aren't.


I tried them, but all the numbers telling me what every 16th is clutters the tape and takes me longer to read,


----------



## asgoodasdead

jlsconstruction said:


> I tried them, but all the numbers telling me what every 16th is clutters the tape and takes me longer to read,


I know, those numbers are really annoying. after a while I forgot they were there, though. great tape otherwise.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Gary H said:


> The first one or second one?


 That's how I learn :laughing:


----------



## Gary H

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's how I learn :laughing:


Same here. I hate to think of the cash I wasted on going the cheap route only to pay again for the better tool.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> I simply made a comment about preference and this guy comes in like some sort of judgmental tape snob saying anyone who doesn't use a fatmax doesn't know what they're doing? do you realize how stupid that is? tools are preference. that's it.


I know I was reading it as it went. I just feel there is no need for childish name calling. DWB was stating an opinion. He has ya on a technicality. Let's just keep it up around our ages fellas.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asgoodasdead said:


> tape snob


I am NOT a Tape Snob:no:


:whistling:whistling


----------



## asgoodasdead

CanningCustom said:


> I know I was reading it as it went. I just feel there is no need for childish name calling. DWB was stating an opinion. He has ya on a technicality. Let's just keep it up around our ages fellas.


judging someone's knowledge/skill level based on what tape they use isn't childish? give me a break.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asgoodasdead said:


> judging someone's knowledge/skill level based on what tape they use isn't childish? give me a break.


Bro I am judged all the time when I pull the DLR165 out of my back bag, but it's in a good way.


----------



## griz

asgoodasdead said:


> judging someone's knowledge/skill level based on what tape they use isn't childish? give me a break.



Not childish at all. 

But on a framing crew out here one will not last long without high grade pro tools. Yes you will be immediately judged, by many, when you show up.

What you have, how you carry your stuff & how you use it will be quickly noticed.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

heres my current setups


----------



## asgoodasdead

yeah, how you use it. that's all that matters. I've used every tape under the sun including fatmaxes and in the end I prefer Stanley powerlock tapes. and so do the other 5 guys on my crew who've all been framing for 10-35 years. and they're "high quality" tapes. it's all preference.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

woodworkbykirk said:


> heres my current setups


WWK those bags on top are the beltless setup? What do you use those for mostly? Trim.


----------



## Brutus

jlsconstruction said:


> I tried them, but all the numbers telling me what every 16th is clutters the tape and takes me longer to read,


I could have used one of those for the labourer we have.

Recent immigrant from the Czech Republic... he only knows millimeters..

We had to have a lunch time lesson on how imperial measurements work. He's better now, still can't talk to him using feet.... 

But he does understand what "take a RCH off of 'er" means now.... :laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> yeah, how you use it. that's all that matters. I've used every tape under the sun including fatmaxes and in the end I prefer Stanley powerlock tapes. and so do the other 5 guys on my crew who've all been framing for 10-35 years. and they're "high quality" tapes. it's all preference.


Hey man in the end that is all that matters. I prefer fatmax but I could care less as long as it is accurate. 

I also realize it seems like we're gangin up on ya but we are  j/k. Where are you from again?


----------



## asgoodasdead

new jersey


----------



## Youngin'

After a few beers and some reading I've decided on adjust to fit oxylights. After I finish getting the titanium/lighter tools I want I'd like to load my old rig up with my old tools and see what the weight difference is.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> new jersey


Another jersey guy, where abouts? It's not a small state.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> It's not a small state.


 How many of them could fit in Ontario:blink: 30 or 40 :blink:


----------



## asgoodasdead

suspenders make the biggest difference.


----------



## asgoodasdead

CanningCustom said:


> Another jersey guy, where abouts? It's not a small state.


we work all over north jersey and occasionally central jersey.


----------



## john5mt

Brutus said:


> I could have used one of those for the labourer we have. Recent immigrant from the Czech Republic... he only knows millimeters.. We had to have a lunch time lesson on how imperial measurements work. He's better now, still can't talk to him using feet.... But he does understand what "take a RCH off of 'er" means now.... :laughing:


The worldwide universal measuring system


----------



## Pro framer

I use fat max just like the feel of it! And blade armor how cool isn't that??? The same material that the use on the blades on black hawks helicopters!!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pro framer said:


> ? The same material that the use on the blades on black hawks helicopters!!!


Nuff said!!!!:thumbsup:
hOW CAN YOU BUILD HOMES OF THE FUTURE WITH TOOLS OF THE PAST?


----------



## Inner10

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Nuff said!!!!:thumbsup:
> hOW CAN YOU BUILD HOMES OF THE FUTURE WITH TOOLS OF THE PAST?


I'm sure they are great for framing but to curly and stiff for interior work.


----------



## asgoodasdead

blade armor doesn't seem to work since every broken fatmax I've seen broke right at that spot.


----------



## Pro framer

asgoodasdead said:


> blade armor doesn't seem to work since every broken fatmax I've seen broke right at that spot.


mine holds up just fine! But that can be individual how u treat them. In the end, I love them : )


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> blade armor doesn't seem to work since every broken fatmax I've seen broke right at that spot.


Ive only had 1 let go in the blade armour and it was a 40'. I kind of expected it to happen when you let the tape coming speeding back that far. Now the fatmax extremes with the big stupid hook, I bought 2 and both broke in the same exact spot. I would imagine the spring is too tight for the tape and the large hook smacking into the housing repeatedly. 
I just picked up another 10 30'ers for $10 a piece just because they had the old "special edition" sticker


----------



## kyle_dmr

CanningCustom said:


> Ive only had 1 let go in the blade armour and it was a 40'. I kind of expected it to happen when you let the tape coming speeding back that far. Now the fatmax extremes with the big stupid hook, I bought 2 and both broke in the same exact spot. I would imagine the spring is too tight for the tape and the large hook smacking into the housing repeatedly. I just picked up another 10 30'ers for $10 a piece just because they had the old "special edition" sticker


Where?? I'm low


----------



## asgoodasdead

$10 for a 30' fatmax is an insane deal


----------



## Brutus

kyle_dmr said:


> Where?? I'm low


Home Depot had them on for our "Black Friday" deals. I picked a few up.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Have updated my rig a bit since last time I posted here's my latest setup seems to be working good


----------



## asgoodasdead

what brand pouch is on the right?


----------



## JR Shepstone

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Have updated my rig a bit since last time I posted here's my latest setup seems to be working good


I like the use if the Altoids tin. :thumbup: They're perfect little storage containers for the belt.


----------



## SAcarpenter

Bought myself some strongholds to go with my occy framers. Suspenders seam a little stiff now we'll see how it goes. Pouches are about 8 years old and getting worn thin. I had to improvise a little. Overall they've been good but i think ill get the 9515 next, they look a little lighter


----------



## Tylerwalker32

asgoodasdead said:


> what brand pouch is on the right?


im not entirely sure. I thought it might be Occidental. I bought a set from a local contractor for a dollar.


----------



## asgoodasdead

a dollar? holy ****. 

and to SAcarpenter those suspenders will definitely soften up with use. Oil the leather straps to speed it up. should oil your pouches and belt while you're at it to prolong their life and soften them up. dried out leather like that rips a lot easier.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> WWK those bags on top are the beltless setup? What do you use those for mostly? Trim.


yup


----------



## Pro framer

SAcarpenter said:


> Bought myself some strongholds to go with my occy framers. Suspenders seam a little stiff now we'll see how it goes. Pouches are about 8 years old and getting worn thin. I had to improvise a little. Overall they've been good but i think ill get the 9515 next, they look a little lighter


9515 is just perfect sits on our hips like they didn't where there!


----------



## CanningCustom

kyle_dmr said:


> Where?? I'm low


HD look at the cambridge store. I got all the one's from kitchener


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> what brand pouch is on the right?


Looks like a discontinued clc bag. I had that set long long time ago. I have a thing for green toolbelts


----------



## john5mt

SAcarpenter said:


> Bought myself some strongholds to go with my occy framers. Suspenders seam a little stiff now we'll see how it goes. Pouches are about 8 years old and getting worn thin. I had to improvise a little. Overall they've been good but i think ill get the 9515 next, they look a little lighter


Wow that is really similar to my rig and the tools that are in it


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> Looks like a discontinued clc bag. I had that set long long time ago. I have a thing for green toolbelts


I like the CLCs:blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I like the CLCs:blink:


I used to as well, before my occidental disease


----------



## jlsconstruction

Set up for framing


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

jlsconstruction said:


> Set up for framing


Do you carry two hammers on your belt?


----------



## asgoodasdead

was wondering the same. also when do you ever need snips while framing?


----------



## Inner10

asgoodasdead said:


> was wondering the same. also when do you ever need snips while framing?


Steel.


----------



## jlsconstruction

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Do you carry two hammers on your belt?


 no, I just got the curved handle for xmas


----------



## jlsconstruction

asgoodasdead said:


> was wondering the same. also when do you ever need snips while framing?


 cut the straps on bunks of wood, a long with a lot of other stuff.


----------



## 413Sean

jlsconstruction said:


> cut the straps on bunks of wood, a long with a lot of other stuff.


I've always just put the claws of the ol stiletto in between the straps and side pulled


----------



## jlsconstruction

413Sean said:


> I've always just put the claws of the ol stiletto in between the straps and side pulled


 that works with steel straps?


----------



## 413Sean

jlsconstruction said:


> that works with steel straps?


Always has for me!


----------



## JT Wood

jlsconstruction said:


> that works with steel straps?


yep


----------



## steex

I used to just whale the claw of my hammer into the band and break it and then a strip of razor sharp metal would be flying around, but then I saw a guy who got cut open pretty bad that way so I will stick it between the claws and twist.


----------



## Brian Peters

steex said:


> I used to just whale the claw of my hammer into the band and break it and then a strip of razor sharp metal would be flying around, but then I saw a guy who got cut open pretty bad that way so I will stick it between the claws and twist.


That works if the bands are really tight, anymore I usually use my snips.


----------



## asgoodasdead

yeah, always just claw chop the bands. put one foot on it first so it doesn't pop up and cut me.


----------



## baerconstructio

Looking into getting a new setup. Wondered if anyone is using this?







Looks like it would make sense for me. Able to go overtop of jackets and coveralls for winter work. Weight is on shoulders instead of hips. Easily take off bags when not needed.


----------



## Jswills76

baerconstructio said:


> Looking into getting a new setup. Wondered if anyone is using this?
> 
> Looks like it would make sense for me. Able to go overtop of jackets and coveralls for winter work. Weight is on shoulders instead of hips. Easily take off bags when not needed.


I had the builders vest and the tool chest. Very similar. I liked them they were comfortable but you will drop things a lot when you lean over. I had to stop using them due to a bad shoulder.


----------



## chewy

baerconstructio said:


> Looking into getting a new setup. Wondered if anyone is using this?
> 
> Looks like it would make sense for me. Able to go overtop of jackets and coveralls for winter work. Weight is on shoulders instead of hips. Easily take off bags when not needed.


How are you going to move in that thing?


----------



## baerconstructio

chewy said:


> How are you going to move in that thing?


Doesn't look much different than having suspenders on a regular tool belt.


----------



## CanningCustom

JR Shepstone said:


> I'm having the same issue you are with the right side loop slipping off. I've thought of doing what you did, but am looking for something a little less permanent to still have some movability.
> 
> Edit: with your next pic I see it's a sex bolt. I thought you riveted it on. What's the "industry" term for those?


No rivets lol that is too permanent for me. I will put my hammer loop in the back again after my shoulder and neck heal up.


----------



## jlsconstruction

CanningCustom said:


> No rivets lol that is too permanent for me. I will put my hammer loop in the back again after my shoulder and neck heal up.


I have mine up front right now, because my arm is acting up again


----------



## CanningCustom

jlsconstruction said:


> I have mine up front right now, because my arm is acting up again


Hmmm well maybe I should have tried that method.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

jlsconstruction said:


> I have mine up front right now, because my arm is acting up again
> 
> View attachment 105393


But I thought you were a successful company... surely you're not swinging a hammer too?? :jester:


----------



## Youngin'

With the oxylights I just bought it will be the first belt I've had where the hammer loop is in the back. It's going to take some getting used to, I'm sure I'll miss the loop for short while like a green boy.


----------



## asevereid

If you have a problem with your suspenders moving around, try getting some Velcro strips and putting one on your belt, and the mating piece inside your suspender loop.
Haven't tried it myself, I went the rivet way.
Who wants to be the guinea pig?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> But I thought you were a successful company... surely you're not swinging a hammer too?? :jester:


Absolutely I swing a hammer, and I will until I can't any more.


----------



## CanningCustom

asevereid said:


> If you have a problem with your suspenders moving around, try getting some Velcro strips and putting one on your belt, and the mating piece inside your suspender loop.
> Haven't tried it myself, I went the rivet way.
> Who wants to be the guinea pig?


Tried it, it didnt last long.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Youngin' said:


> With the oxylights I just bought it will be the first belt I've had where the hammer loop is in the back. It's going to take some getting used to, I'm sure I'll miss the loop for short while like a green boy.


after a few months, I still miss the loop often. if I'm doing something where I'm using my hammer I just use the loop up front for quick access and easy holstering. Otherwise having it in the back and out of the way is awesome.


----------



## Unger.const

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Has anyone tried the Occidental Deep Clip-On Pouch
> 
> Thinking about getting a few so I can switch out things like H-clips and hanger nails.


Yes they are great have several now. Also they make a double which is really good to for two part hardware (ie nut and bolt or nut and washer) so if you threw them in just one compartment you have to dig and sort like some old timer at the coffee shop digging 97¢ out of his pocket so he doesn't have to break a dollar for a bran muffin.


----------



## Unger.const

asevereid said:


> My Cadillacs, and an off brand, or rare hit, from Mastercraft.


Is that a deluge hammer on the left (with red on head)? If so what do you think about it?


----------



## Unger.const

Can you tell me what that little whootinanny shananigans crow bar hammer thing is to the right of your adjustable square is?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Unger.const said:


> Can you tell me what that little whootinanny shananigans crow bar hammer thing is to the right of your adjustable square is?


Who are you asking


----------



## Krause

JT Wood said:


> yep


As long as the straps are tight..


----------



## asevereid

Unger.const said:


> Is that a deluge hammer on the left (with red on head)? If so what do you think about it?


Not Dalluge, it's a re branded Douglas. I use that one for trim work and so far I love it. I picked up a framer version as well. (not pictured).
I went out and got some new pouches because my other ones are on their last legs, and because I'm a toolw£ore. I'll get these set up next week when we're back to work.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

CanningCustom said:


> No rivets lol that is too permanent for me. I will put my hammer loop in the back again after my shoulder and neck heal up.


take the time to let yourself heal up instead of aggrevating it the day after it feels slightly better


----------



## CanningCustom

woodworkbykirk said:


> take the time to let yourself heal up instead of aggrevating it the day after it feels slightly better


Shivering today didnt help it feel better that's for sure


----------



## Unger.const

What is that hammer thingy to the right of your adjustable square?


----------



## chewy

Unger.const said:


> What is that hammer thingy to the right of your adjustable square?


You need to quote people mate.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

chewy said:


> You need to quote people mate.


 OH the ol quote button:blink:


----------



## Gary H

I been checking out the new DB bags. If I order now I will have it by spring. But which set? Price is not a factor. The drill index is a great idea on those bags. I figure in one year the bags will pay for themselves just for the apexs I won't be losing.


----------



## asgoodasdead

look at gatorbacks and boulder bags as well. just as customizable and light and durable but wayyyyyy cheaper and wayyyy faster shipping time


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Those gatorbacks look nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jswills76

Just ordered this for my daughter. She loves helping me at home.


----------



## txgencon

My ex-wife bought a really expensive (~$350) leather set. Was wearing then in really hot weather and sweating profusedly. When I took them off that evening, I noticed that they had stained my jeans. Later, when I showered, I discovered that they had stained ME. I had arranged them so that the tape measure pouch was in the very front and each nail bag was on a hip. My lily-white ass had brown stains on each side and my, uh, groin area was blotchy. It took weeks to wear off. Damn bizarre looking.


----------



## Jaws

My rig. 

One of these days I may switch from the all leather Occidental suspenders to the strongholds.


----------



## Unger.const

Love not wearing a belt system









Shown both together









I have the suspenda vest and love it with some oxy light bags. My only complaint is the hammer loop angles the hammer towards leg and is too loose of leather strap.








Got this one for my helper and so far he doesn't hate it. Lol


----------



## chewy

Ran a big oxy today, pretty good layout except no good place to hang a drill or impact off the bags, nevermind that the impact fits inside the bag! 

I liked the large size for conduit fittings and a jar of glue.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

This is my daily setup. The Awp bag in the middle I have a few of and switch out for different fasteners


----------



## asgoodasdead

is that this? 










I actually just ordered this setup off amazon for $45 free shipping and a free pair of CLC gloves. other guys on my crew with CLC bags have had theirs for 5-8 years and they still look great. gonna ebay my occi bags.


----------



## Krause

asgoodasdead said:


> is that this?
> 
> I actually just ordered this setup off amazon for $45 free shipping and a free pair of CLC gloves. other guys on my crew with CLC bags have had theirs for 5-8 years and they still look great. gonna ebay my occi bags.


I have a set of clc's that I traded my old set for 4 years ago, they were over a year old then.. Still in decent shape!


----------



## asgoodasdead

I bought occi's cause everyone said they last for 10-20 years and it would be a smart bang for my buck in the longrun. then I found these CLC bags and did the math. the one guy on my crew has similar CLCs that are 8 years old and easily have another 2 years left in them. so $45/8 years = $5.62 a year. I bought the cheapest occi set at $140. /$5.62 they would have to last 24 years to be the same value as these CLCs. and the CLCs have more pockets. and a 4.3 amazon rating out of 61 buyer reviews.


----------



## jlsconstruction

You must really be hurting for money or something


----------



## asgoodasdead

not really. I'm just a bargain hunter. money saved is money earned.


----------



## Jswills76

I don't care if I only get a year out of my occidental. 70 cents a day is worth looking awesome


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

asgoodasdead said:


> is that this? I actually just ordered this setup off amazon for $45 free shipping and a free pair of CLC gloves. other guys on my crew with CLC bags have had theirs for 5-8 years and they still look great. gonna ebay my occi bags.


Really similar mine have a tape on the back of the right bad vs first the extra Hammer loop and a fold away drill holder on the right bag

When I bought them the bags where switched but I'm a lefty so I swap sides


----------



## jlsconstruction

asgoodasdead said:


> not really. I'm just a bargain hunter. money saved is money earned.


How is spending $140 on bags then buying a cheaper pair saving money. If you sell them you might get half what you paid for them, so now your cheaper pair cost what $10 less?


----------



## asgoodasdead

jlsconstruction said:


> How is spending $140 on bags then buying a cheaper pair saving money. If you sell them you might get half what you paid for them, so now your cheaper pair cost what $10 less?


they're barely used and I've seen what used sets go for on ebay. i'll do fine. the $20-30 I lose on them is fine for the 3 months I worked in them.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Good luck with that


----------



## schaefercs

asgoodasdead said:


> they're barely used and I've seen what used sets go for on ebay. i'll do fine. the $20-30 I lose on them is fine for the 3 months I worked in them.


Pro framers? I have pro trimmers and most of the time they're all I need. Depending on what you're trying to get rid of them for I might be interested.


----------



## FlyFishRI

The biggest turn off for me, is Occidentals unwillingness to listen to what professionals want/need in a bag. Some of the bags it seems like they just randomly chose what pouches and where to place them on bags. They wont even consider making changes to improve their product.


----------



## Unger.const

chewy said:


> I want to get the big oxy fastener pouch anyone got it?


Do you mean this one or other?


----------



## asgoodasdead

FlyFishRI said:


> The biggest turn off for me, is Occidentals unwillingness to listen to what professionals want/need in a bag. Some of the bags it seems like they just randomly chose what pouches and where to place them on bags. They wont even consider making changes to improve their product.


agreed 100%. they're a huge company. even though the bags are hand made and high quality, they're mass produced. if you want a custom set at occidental quality go with mcrose. email Dennis exactly what you want and he'll make it. and have it at your door in a week. not to mention for a lot cheaper than occi


----------



## chewy

Unger.const said:


> Do you mean this one or other?


 This one.


----------



## Calidecks

chewy said:


> This one.


That would be a nice bag in nylon


----------



## chewy

Californiadecks said:


> That would be a nice bag in nylon


Be better if that front pocket was actually 2 seperate ones I reckon.


----------



## asgoodasdead

nylon, separated pocket, BIG.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I have that bag


----------



## Kiwidan

What do you guys think of Kunys builders aprons.. I'm looking at one ATM


----------



## chewy

Kiwidan said:


> What do you guys think of Kunys builders aprons.. I'm looking at one ATM


The one dirtywhiteboy has is on trademe I think.


----------



## Kiwidan

chewy said:


> The one dirtywhiteboy has is on trademe I think.


Yeah that's where I saw them it's about 180$ for the one I want.. Don't want to spend that much cash on something rubbish! Haha... Chewy where in nz do you live?


----------



## asgoodasdead

chewy said:


> The one dirtywhiteboy has is on trademe I think.


guy I work with has been framing in the same set 6 days a week for 8 years and they easily have a few more years in them.


----------



## chewy

Kiwidan said:


> Yeah that's where I saw them it's about 180$ for the one I want.. Don't want to spend that much cash on something rubbish! Haha... Chewy where in nz do you live?


Im in Welly.


----------



## Kiwidan

chewy said:


> Im in Welly.


How was the earthquake yesterday?


----------



## chewy

Kiwidan said:


> How was the earthquake yesterday?


No worries, my apartment rolled about 50mm at 4m, lasted about 4 or 5 seconds.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

FlyFishRI said:


> The biggest turn off for me, is Occidentals unwillingness to listen to what professionals want/need in a bag. Some of the bags it seems like they just randomly chose what pouches and where to place them on bags. They wont even consider making changes to improve their product.


i highly doubt thats the case.. their product wouldnt be selling if they werent putting out a product thats liked, especially at the price point they go for.


their not going to make one change to a specific bag because one or 2 people dont like the location of a specific pocket yet the other 2000 that have it love it. for reasons like this is why they have many options in bags so it suits your needs. i know a few guys that will buy an existing product and customize themselves if needed


----------



## asgoodasdead

soaked my bags in hot water today to speed up the break-in and it worked awesome. they're now a lot softer and more comfortable to stick my hands in. were super stiff and rough before.


----------



## Krause

Still rocking the CLCs with task suspenders but there is a set of Oxys in my future, soon at the snows gone..


----------



## asgoodasdead

those look like they're in great shape. why replace them?


----------



## Krause

asgoodasdead said:


> those look like they're in great shape. why replace them?


The suspender are in good shape iv only had them on there for a few weeks...
the bags are around 5 years old and showing their age. Stitching is letting go and there are a few holes.


----------



## JumboJack

I'm a project manager now so I'm not out in the field much.

But last year before my promotion I was working as site super for a rehab in Compton. I arrived at the site one morning and noticed that the plywood on one of the windows had been kicked in. We have alarms on our sites and anything of worth is chained up so the alarm must have scared them off before they could take anything..... except for my bags that I have had for over 15 years  

Here is the last know photo of them...









Who would want old, paint and putty encrusted tool bags? It was like loosing an old teddy bear or wubbie.


----------



## apzimmermann

Jumbo that sucks. Hey my ole lady just brought home some homedepot husky bags for me. I have been talking about getting some new ones and her and her mom went to the depot for paint and she brought them home to me. I know that they are occi's or clc's but they look better than the craftsmen that I had so I think i'm gonna give them a shot if the snow and cold goes away. Do you guys have any opinions on this??


----------



## Jaws

apzimmermann said:


> Jumbo that sucks. Hey my ole lady just brought home some homedepot husky bags for me. I have been talking about getting some new ones and her and her mom went to the depot for paint and she brought them home to me. I know that they are occi's or clc's but they look better than the craftsmen that I had so I think i'm gonna give them a shot if the snow and cold goes away. Do you guys have any opinions on this??


The bags won't make you better or worse, no matter what they are. It was about comfort and durability for me. What they look like don't matter for long if you work much.


----------



## asgoodasdead

one thing is current husky bags are total garbage and fall apart/rip very easily.


----------



## chewy

apzimmermann said:


> Jumbo that sucks. Hey my ole lady just brought home some homedepot husky bags for me. I have been talking about getting some new ones and her and her mom went to the depot for paint and she brought them home to me. I know that they are occi's or clc's but they look better than the craftsmen that I had so I think i'm gonna give them a shot if the snow and cold goes away. Do you guys have any opinions on this??


If worse comes to worse you can just replace components on your rig as you see fit.


----------



## apzimmermann

A bit harsh but I will take that as a negative opinion. Jaws thanks for your opinion. I will try and see what these have to offer, I hope they will hold up for a few weeks anyways.


----------



## JR Shepstone

apzimmermann said:


> Jumbo that sucks. Hey my ole lady just brought home some homedepot husky bags for me. I have been talking about getting some new ones and her and her mom went to the depot for paint and she brought them home to me. I know that they are occi's or clc's but they look better than the craftsmen that I had so I think i'm gonna give them a shot if the snow and cold goes away. Do you guys have any opinions on this??


The Husky bags should last for a good while. They probably won't fall apart as quick as you think. 

As Jaws said, I think, the bags won't make you any better or worse, but Occi's will last longer and hold their shape better, longer. After a few weeks the Husky's will be loose and floppy and things fall out and just get worse as time goes on. Once you start to break the Occi's in they'll get better with age.


----------



## asgoodasdead

the huskys will last a few months tops. I had some last year cause I figured "what the hell for $10" but I went through 4 in year(free replacements cause 3 year warranty) but it just wasn't worth it. after a month your pencils poke a hole through the nylon holders and the part that wraps around your belt on top comes apart cause it's only stitched with light thread, not riveted.


----------



## Walraven

These are my kit finally set up how I want


----------



## asgoodasdead

where the hell do you carry nails?!


----------



## Walraven

Left side top pouch can fit plenty of strips in there


----------



## asgoodasdead

strips? what about hand nails?


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> strips? what about hand nails?


He is like me and rips apart the paper tape strip lol


----------



## jlsconstruction

CanningCustom said:


> He is like me and rips apart the paper tape strip lol


One of my guys does that, it drives me nuts


----------



## Walraven

Same place I carry what I need for the job at hand left top pocket is my fixings pocket last week was full of tek screws. I work as an insurance reinstatment carpenter so my work can vary massively so does equally the contents of my pouches


----------



## apzimmermann

I think I saw on a different tool belt thread that someone built there own belt and bags, is this a good idea, is it practical? If it is I may just use the husky's as back ups and build my own. Thoughts?


----------



## asgoodasdead

apzimmermann said:


> I think I saw on a different tool belt thread that someone built there own belt and bags, is this a good idea, is it practical? If it is I may just use the husky's as back ups and build my own. Thoughts?


it cost him about $200 in materials. return the huskys and buy this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000IJVF8Y

I have this set and it's the best bang for your buck on the market. will easily last 5 years and it carries a lot of tools and A LOT of nails. the gloves are super nice, too.


----------



## apzimmermann

I don't think that's the one I was talking about, this one had 2 hammer loops, a tape holder, a knife holder, a holder for pliers than just one pouch that had the speed square and other stuff in it. It had a leather belt with one hook and someone suggested a belt with 2 hooks


----------



## ACS1

asgoodasdead said:


> it cost him about $200 in materials. return the huskys and buy this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000IJVF8Y
> 
> I have this set and it's the best bang for your buck on the market. will easily last 5 years and it carries a lot of tools and A LOT of nails. the gloves are super nice, too.


Those CLC bags are decent. They were my first pouches when I started out. Their weak point is the suspenders, and belt. I'd spend a few bucks more and get the CLCs with the padded belt. 

After I knew I was going to stick with carpentry, I bought a set of Occidental's and never looked back. FOR ME, my current set of adjust-to-fits paired with the stronghold lite suspenders blow those CLCs out of the water comfort wise. 

If it's something you'll be using for 8 hrs a day, cost shouldn't be an issue. Buy what works for you. Don't skimp on bags or boots.


----------



## ACS1

apzimmermann said:


> I think I saw on a different tool belt thread that someone built there own belt and bags, is this a good idea, is it practical? If it is I may just use the husky's as back ups and build my own. Thoughts?


If you go this route, please start a thread. I'd like to see how they turn out. :thumbup:


----------



## asgoodasdead

ACS1 said:


> Those CLC bags are decent. They were my first pouches when I started out. Their weak point is the suspenders, and belt. I'd spend a few bucks more and get the CLCs with the padded belt.
> 
> After I knew I was going to stick with carpentry, I bought a set of Occidental's and never looked back. FOR ME, my current set of adjust-to-fits paired with the stronghold lite suspenders blow those CLCs out of the water comfort wise.
> 
> If it's something you'll be using for 8 hrs a day, cost shouldn't be an issue. Buy what works for you. Don't skimp on bags or boots.


I think the suspenders are great, but I swapped the belt out for my leather occi belt right off the bat. if I was gonna buy another set of occis it would definitely be adjust to fits.


----------



## aaron_a

I got a set of occis a few months ago. I got tired of replacing clc and husky bags every year. The belts on those sets always dug into my hips pretty badly too. The only thin thy bugs me about the occidental stuff is that I can't find a tool hook that fits on the belt, but I think I've got something figured out.


----------



## CanningCustom

aaron_a said:


> I got a set of occis a few months ago. I got tired of replacing clc and husky bags every year. The belts on those sets always dug into my hips pretty badly too. The only thin thy bugs me about the occidental stuff is that I can't find a tool hook that fits on the belt, but I think I've got something figured out.


Which oxy set do you have?


----------



## aaron_a

CanningCustom said:


> Which oxy set do you have?


Pro framer 7 bag


----------



## CanningCustom

aaron_a said:


> Pro framer 7 bag


Im not sure if it will fit, have you seen the gunook hooks?


----------



## aaron_a

CanningCustom said:


> Im not sure if it will fit, have you seen the gunook hooks?


Haven seen those before. Look pretty nice though. Just emailed them to see if they will fit on the 3 inch belt. I picked up a clc utility knife pouch that fits on my belt. I was just gonna rivet one of those crappy husky hooks to it.


----------



## chewy

The 2 3/4 stuff fits on the oxy belts plus doesnt slide around all the time.


----------



## Northwood

I'd make my own...
If I knew where to get high quality leather and rivets, owned an appropriate sewing machine, and had any descent idea how. 
Those are big ifs, but if you are capable then that would be a cool project.


----------



## asevereid

If you have a tack shop or saddlery shop in your town, they often have all the leather you need. 
But not every city has one.


----------



## CanningCustom

asevereid said:


> If you have a tack shop or saddlery shop in your town, they often have all the leather you need.
> But not every city has one.


I just might have one 25mins from me because I live in the freakin boonies 

Oh and did I mention I am surrounded by all kinds of farms


----------



## Krause

CanningCustom said:


> I just might have one 25mins from me because I live in the freakin boonies
> 
> Oh and did I mention I am surrounded by all kinds of farms


Your in Amish, and Mennonite country shouldn't be hard find a tack shop.. Lol


----------



## CanningCustom

Krause said:


> Your in Amish, and Mennonite country shouldn't be hard find a tack shop.. Lol


it is not real hard honestly, but try to find one to alter a occidental belt is a different story all together.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Who'd a thunk it:blink: all this talk on tool belts:blink:


----------



## chewy

Www.carpenterstoolbelt.com makes some good stuff.


----------



## SamM

I'm in the market for a new set of bags. I bought a set of dewalt canvas framers used about 3 years ago and they are finally ready for the scrap pile.

It's awful hard to pick a new set though, especially without trying them on. I'm real picky about a few features. 

For me, I want framer style bags, with slots for my knife, chisel, ect on my right bag, with a big enough tape pocket I can just drop my Fatmax tape in. I worked with a guy who wore plain 5 pocket belt backwards and his tape was in the middle if his back, and the pocket was just big enough to hold it. He had to squeeze the bottom of the pocket to get his tape out. No thanks. 

I've been looking at a set if kunys leather bags, but can't find em except online. 

Anyone using these?

http://www.kunysleather.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=21448&id=66


----------



## asgoodasdead

SamM said:


> I'm in the market for a new set of bags. I bought a set of dewalt canvas framers used about 3 years ago and they are finally ready for the scrap pile.
> 
> It's awful hard to pick a new set though, especially without trying them on. I'm real picky about a few features.
> 
> For me, I want framer style bags, with slots for my knife, chisel, ect on my right bag, with a big enough tape pocket I can just drop my Fatmax tape in. I worked with a guy who wore plain 5 pocket belt backwards and his tape was in the middle if his back, and the pocket was just big enough to hold it. He had to squeeze the bottom of the pocket to get his tape out. No thanks.
> 
> I've been looking at a set if kunys leather bags, but can't find em except online.
> 
> Anyone using these?
> 
> http://www.kunysleather.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=21448&id=66


http://www.dynamitetoolco.com/CLC-21445-19-Pocket-4-Piece-Signature-Pro-Framer-s-p/clc-21445.htm


----------



## CanningCustom

SamM said:


> I'm in the market for a new set of bags. I bought a set of dewalt canvas framers used about 3 years ago and they are finally ready for the scrap pile. It's awful hard to pick a new set though, especially without trying them on. I'm real picky about a few features. For me, I want framer style bags, with slots for my knife, chisel, ect on my right bag, with a big enough tape pocket I can just drop my Fatmax tape in. I worked with a guy who wore plain 5 pocket belt backwards and his tape was in the middle if his back, and the pocket was just big enough to hold it. He had to squeeze the bottom of the pocket to get his tape out. No thanks. I've been looking at a set if kunys leather bags, but can't find em except online. Anyone using these? http://www.kunysleather.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=21448&id=66


 Where are you located? Do you care about the weight of the bags?


----------



## Unger.const

Walraven said:


> These are my kit finally set up how I want


On the center back next to the hammer loop it looks like a stand alone tape measure clip to attach a tape. Is that correct? Or for something other and who made the leather parts? (if someone says a cow made the leather I'm going to beat you to it)


----------



## Krause

SamM said:


> I'm in the market for a new set of bags. I bought a set of dewalt canvas framers used about 3 years ago and they are finally ready for the scrap pile.
> 
> It's awful hard to pick a new set though, especially without trying them on. I'm real picky about a few features.
> 
> For me, I want framer style bags, with slots for my knife, chisel, ect on my right bag, with a big enough tape pocket I can just drop my Fatmax tape in. I worked with a guy who wore plain 5 pocket belt backwards and his tape was in the middle if his back, and the pocket was just big enough to hold it. He had to squeeze the bottom of the pocket to get his tape out. No thanks.
> 
> I've been looking at a set if kunys leather bags, but can't find em except online.
> 
> Anyone using these?
> 
> http://www.kunysleather.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=21448&id=66


Home hardware can get those In, my local store stocks those ($135) one of my guys had a set, he really liked them..


----------



## Krause

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Who'd a thunk it:blink: all this talk on tool belts:blink:


I am very picky in this subject lol


----------



## asgoodasdead

how do you like that fastcap hammer holster?


----------



## Shellbuilder

For sale Diamondbacks Grizzly black used 10 days at most. Paid 450.00 and waited 6 weeks. http://toolbelts.com/grizzly.php


----------



## asgoodasdead

what don't you like about them? gotta suck to drop that much money and then be dissatisfied. should contact diamondback about a refund.


----------



## chewy

asgoodasdead said:


> what don't you like about them? gotta suck to drop that much money and then be dissatisfied. should contact diamondback about a refund.


Why should they give a refund? They built the bags to order.


----------



## asgoodasdead

chewy said:


> Why should they give a refund? They built the bags to order.


I know gatorbacks have a 1 year money-back guarantee no questions asked. since diamondbacks cost 3-4 times as much, they should too


----------



## Krause

Shellbuilder said:


> For sale Diamondbacks Grizzly black used 10 days at most. Paid 450.00 and waited 6 weeks. http://toolbelts.com/grizzly.php


Buyers remorse? Lol


----------



## Brian Peters

asgoodasdead said:


> I know gatorbacks have a 1 year money-back guarantee no questions asked. since diamondbacks cost 3-4 times as much, they should too


Diamondbacks are strictly custom built , they don't stock them. I'm pretty sure they don't take them back.


----------



## HARRY304E

Shellbuilder said:


> For sale Diamondbacks Grizzly black used 10 days at most. Paid 450.00 and waited 6 weeks. http://toolbelts.com/grizzly.php



Man That stinks.:no:


----------



## asgoodasdead

Brian Peters said:


> Diamondbacks are strictly custom built , they don't stock them. I'm pretty sure they don't take them back.


I guess a company that touts itself for making the "best bags on the market" doesn't care about customer satisfaction or backing that statement up.


----------



## Brian Peters

asgoodasdead said:


> I guess a company that touts itself for making the "best bags on the market" doesn't care about customer satisfaction or backing that statement up.


I wouldn't say that...there are other things that you can't get a full refund just because you don't like it. If I spent a couple of days working on a project and then the customer says "well it's not quite what I wanted, I want my money back..." I wouldn't be too happy about that. 

They do care about their product and will do all they can to get you exactly what you want.


----------



## Brian Peters

OK, I called Diamondback and asked about this. He says they do have a 30 day return window, but they tell people to treat it like a new pair of shoes, don't get them all dirty because then they can't re-sell them. Also there's a two year warranty on the craftsmanship.


----------



## chewy

Unless its a defect in workmanship I think it stinks trying to get a refund on them. Why do you guys think people are manufacturing in china now, because people dont take responsibility for what they like "Ill just buy the 3 and return the 2 I dont like".


----------



## Gary H

Shellbuilder said:


> For sale Diamondbacks Grizzly black used 10 days at most. Paid 450.00 and waited 6 weeks. http://toolbelts.com/grizzly.php


What size is the belt?


----------



## asgoodasdead

chewy said:


> Unless its a defect in workmanship I think it stinks trying to get a refund on them. Why do you guys think people are manufacturing in china now, because people dont take responsibility for what they like "Ill just buy the 3 and return the 2 I dont like".


I feel no sympathy for a company selling nylon bags for $450 when there's 2 other companies out there selling nylon made in USA bags for around $100 a set(boulder and gatorback). that's how the merchandise game works. people return stuff. It's called customer service. returns are figured into the total price of the product along with labor, material, and any other overhead. manufacturing is moved to China for mass production and overall greed, not because these poor American companies can't put food on their table. more like they can't put a 3rd BMW in their garage. my made in China bags also made from nylon were $45. can't tell me manufacturing costs make diamondbacks cost 10 times as much.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> I feel no sympathy for a company selling nylon bags for $450 when there's 2 other companies out there selling nylon made in USA bags for around $100 a set(boulder and gatorback). that's how the merchandise game works. people return stuff. It's called customer service. returns are figured into the total price of the product along with labor, material, and any other overhead. manufacturing is moved to China for mass production and overall greed, not because these poor American companies can't put food on their table. more like they can't put a 3rd BMW in their garage. my made in China bags also made from nylon were $45. can't tell me manufacturing costs make diamondbacks cost 10 times as much.


Well from a outside point of view, only time will tell.


----------



## Jswills76

I've never seen diamond backs in person. But from looking at the pictures i don't think you would find a set for 100 thats even close to being equal. There are different grades of Kevlar


----------



## asgoodasdead

but even comparing diamondbacks to diamondbacks their bags range from $250 up to $700 for a custom set and every set is made from the same materials. just some have more pockets and "features". can't tell me there isn't A LOT of juice in those numbers. especially when they charge you an extra $20 to upgrade from a plastic buckle to a metal bucket on most sets. and charge $20 shipping on top of the price.


----------



## Brian Peters

Jswills76 said:


> I've never seen diamond backs in person. But from looking at the pictures i don't think you would find a set for 100 thats even close to being equal. There are different grades of Kevlar


I have a set that I bought at least 15 years ago...there are layers and layers of cordura in these things. And lots and lots of super heavy duty stitching.


----------



## asgoodasdead

for the record I'm not knocking diamondbacks. they look like great bags and if I was in the market, i'd consider the raptor set. just saying returns are part of the game and you're not taking food off anyone's table by returning bags if you're not happy with them.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asgoodasdead said:


> but even comparing diamondbacks to diamondbacks their bags range from $250 up to $700 for a custom set and every set is made from the same materials. just some have more pockets and "features". can't tell me there isn't A LOT of juice in those numbers. especially when they charge you an extra $20 to upgrade from a plastic buckle to a metal bucket on most sets. and charge $20 shipping on top of the price.


Nobodys forcing anybody to buy them! If you no like em come stand over with me and be a tight wad with me! My buddy has them and loves them and swears by them just like the guy that called and strightened this whole mess out,, thanks! It's called free enterprise and it's what make this place great.


----------



## Unger.const

JWilliams said:


> how much?


Well I paid about 80 new. I guess this one is no longer available from occidental. I am open to reasonable price plus shipping. Looks like close outs are going for about 50 bucks plus shipping. But then again it doesn't come with clip on little pouch (I'm keeping that handy little item) it's a great pouch but I by too many things from occidental so it is sad to see it by its lonesome it wants to go to work with someone.


----------



## Tenon Cutter

I'll play

Here is my framing rig. Had it 11 years today


----------



## CanningCustom

Tenon Cutter said:


> I'll play
> 
> Here is my framing rig. Had it 11 years today


That what want to grab for my belt is a green nylon bag. Plus having it in the back will keep my suspenders in the right place


----------



## Tenon Cutter

CanningCustom said:


> That what want to grab for my belt is a green nylon bag. Plus having it in the back will keep my suspenders in the right place


It's nice for that. It's also great for stashing gloves, folded up blue prints, racks of nails, etc. the only down side is it pushes my hammer over so that it hits the back of my right knee. 

All in all, it's a great set up for framing. I don't trim or drywall with it. Bought it 11 years ago todayon my 20 th birthday. Money well spent


----------



## asgoodasdead

Tenon Cutter said:


> the only down side is it pushes my hammer over so that it hits the back of my right knee.



Occi high mount hammer holder solves that. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008D463ZQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1397091064&sr=8-2


----------



## Tenon Cutter

asgoodasdead said:


> Occi high mount hammer holder solves that.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008D463ZQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1397091064&sr=8-2


Wow. Never even thought of that. Thanks


----------



## chewy

CanningCustom said:


> That what want to grab for my belt is a green nylon bag. Plus having it in the back will keep my suspenders in the right place


A boltbag or utility bag works well I find.


----------



## Gary H

chewy said:


> A boltbag or utility bag works well I find.


That's what I use. Only $5 a bag or so at the store


----------



## Kiwidan

Shellbuilder said:


> Diamondbacks 300.00 you pay shipping


I know its been q while but is the bag and belt still for sale?


----------



## Shellbuilder

Kiwidan said:


> I know its been q while but is the bag and belt still for sale?


I still have them.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Got my self a real set of nail bags 










Haven't had a chance to do any work with them yet since we have been building a steel truss tent


----------



## Shellbuilder

I have that belt, it sucks, wait until your bag keeps getting stuck behind the narrow to wide transition. I have never had a hammer hanging in the crack area, seems like the last place you would want it other than hanging in the front over the jewels.


----------



## Jaws

Shellbuilder said:


> I have that belt, it sucks, wait until your bag keeps getting stuck behind the narrow to wide transition. I have never had a hammer hanging in the crack area, seems like the last place you would want it other than hanging in the front over the jewels.


Where do you hang it then? 

I cant see hanging on my bag loop, be banging my leg all day.


----------



## Shellbuilder

Jaws said:


> Where do you hang it then?
> 
> I cant see hanging on my bag loop, be banging my leg all day.


You have to get the padded hammer holders, they don't last long but they work.


----------



## Jaws

Like a hammer sleeve?


----------



## Shellbuilder

Jaws said:


> Where do you hang it then?
> 
> I cant see hanging on my bag loop, be banging my leg all day.


Hope those of you with the hammer in da crack don't fall backwards particularly with those 20" long stilettos


----------



## jlsconstruction

If you have problems with it sliding on the belt just rivet it together


----------



## Shellbuilder

Jaws said:


> Like a hammer sleeve?


 It holds the hammer away from you

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-padd...1x000001&kpid=00948468000&kispla=00948468000P


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Shellbuilder said:


> I have that belt, it sucks, wait until your bag keeps getting stuck behind the narrow to wide transition. I have never had a hammer hanging in the crack area, seems like the last place you would want it other than hanging in the front over the jewels.


I've always had the hammer in the back. Never had any problem with it. Looking forward to having the front leather loop when setting facia and hips


----------



## Shellbuilder

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Got my self a real set of nail bags
> 
> 
> View attachment 110908
> 
> 
> Haven't had a chance to do any work with them yet since we have been building a steel truss tent


And you better consider the pants you're wearing destroyed the first 60 times you sweat with that Occi red dye no 587 starts leeching in to your clothes for the first 3 months. Wonder if Occi is using a Chinese chemical for that dye because I had a rash and 5 pairs of pants and a bunch of shirts ruined from their stupid sh*t.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Why are you yelling


----------



## Shellbuilder

jlsconstruction said:


> Why are you yelling


Sorry for the caps:no:


----------



## john5mt

I've never ha any occidental stains on my stuff. Why don't you throw this in the tub when you get then and scrub the excess dye off?

If occidental sucks want brand doesn't? Seems the only other good options are diamondbacks or mcrose


----------



## Inner10

john5mt said:


> I've never ha any occidental stains on my stuff. Why don't you throw this in the tub when you get then and scrub the excess dye off?
> 
> If occidental sucks want brand doesn't? Seems the only other good options are diamondbacks or mcrose


Who cares about strains you are a fvckin carpenter you aren't wearing a tux.


----------



## CanningCustom

Inner10 said:


> Who cares about strains you are a fvckin carpenter you aren't wearing a tux.


lol OK so at least I didn't have to be the one to say it


----------



## Inner10

CanningCustom said:


> lol OK so at least I didn't have to be the one to say it


The voice of reason has spoken for everyone.


----------



## asgoodasdead

john5mt said:


> I've never ha any occidental stains on my stuff. Why don't you throw this in the tub when you get then and scrub the excess dye off?
> 
> If occidental sucks want brand doesn't? Seems the only other good options are diamondbacks or mcrose


I can't endorse McRose enough. Occi quality, custom made to order, super fast turn around time, a lot cheaper prices than Occi, and Dennis is the nicest guy in the world.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i have a bunch of occi stuff now, i havent had any issues with the dye running at all

as for speed square i put it in the speed square slot


----------



## CanningCustom

woodworkbykirk said:


> i have a bunch of occi stuff now, i havent had any issues with the dye running at all
> 
> as for speed square i put it in the speed square slot


Carpenters square bro, little different


----------



## Shellbuilder

My occis stained my pants so bad it looked like I had a menstrual cycle hanging upside down.


----------



## CanningCustom

Shellbuilder said:


> My occis stained my pants so bad it looked like I had a menstrual cycle hanging upside down.


:sigh: :smh:


----------



## Jswills76

Stop wearing white pants


----------



## Walraven

Shellbuilder said:


> My occis stained my pants so bad it looked like I had a menstrual cycle hanging upside down.


This guy complains as much as a chick on her rag


----------



## Robinson1




----------



## spartancc

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Got my self a real set of nail bags
> 
> 
> View attachment 110908
> 
> 
> Haven't had a chance to do any work with them yet since we have been building a steel truss tent


oxylight ultra framer set,on third frame with mine. love em. No dye probs and the tape holder flips up nicely to grab nails or whatever u have in there


----------



## mobiledynamics

Set of Brand New Diamondbacks forsale if anyone's interested


----------



## CanningCustom

mobiledynamics said:


> Set of Brand New Diamondbacks forsale if anyone's interested


Size?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> Size?


Size&Price:blink:


----------



## asgoodasdead

from what I remember from the last time he posted it, I think Medium and $400 and won't split any of it up.


----------



## CanningCustom

mobiledynamics said:


> Set of Brand New Diamondbacks forsale if anyone's interested


Mobiledynamics PM me


----------



## asgoodasdead

JWilliams said:


> asgoodasdead, i remember you saying you once had a set of occy rough framers. what were your pros and cons if you dont mind me asking


it's super light and comfty and standard Occi quality, but doesn't haven't enough organization and it was too bulky. I didn't get the 3rd buttbag to keep the bulk down so then I didn't have a speedsquare slot.


----------



## JWilliams

thanks for the info. Been wanting to upgrade my roofing setup. Checked out those thought they would work pretty nice and im not really looking for leather I'd prefer nylon.


----------



## asgoodasdead

JWilliams said:


> thanks for the info. Been wanting to upgrade my roofing setup. Checked out those thought they would work pretty nice and im not really looking for leather I'd prefer nylon.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00004YZN7/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?qid=1400426032&sr=8-7&pi=SL75


----------



## asgoodasdead

otherwise look into boulderbags or gatorbacks. Both made in USA and 100% nylon for around $100


----------



## JWilliams

I appreciate the info man.


----------



## jr1990

the arsenal ergodyne nylon/cordura setup is around the similar price point too, had it about 6 months, still pretty new looking and pretty tough


----------



## Tenon Cutter

Just for info sake, why do u prefer nylon for roof work?


----------



## asgoodasdead

my guess is weight.


----------



## JWilliams

just personal preference mostly. I mainly just install metal roofing. just never cared for leather the heat and humidity my constant sweat bags bleeding on my pants etc.


----------



## Kiwidan

asgoodasdead said:


> from someone who did single pouch for years and now wears 2, you're going backwards. having all the weight on one side tweaks your back. you want even weight distribution. I know single is less bulky(hence why I did it) but it's not comfortable.


I did think about that ... but like everything in life it can be fixed... So if I have to buy the big padded belt and an extra pocket due to the pain ( which I get now ATM) I'm fine with that!


----------



## chewy

Kiwidan said:


> I did think about that ... but like everything in life it can be fixed... So if I have to buy the big padded belt and an extra pocket due to the pain ( which I get now ATM) I'm fine with that!


I wouldnt buy the belt, it didnt last very long with the metal buckle for me, the occidental 3" belt and hipbuddies are more durable and you can add stuff onto them.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Kiwidan said:


> I did think about that ... but like everything in life it can be fixed... So if I have to buy the big padded belt and an extra pocket due to the pain ( which I get now ATM) I'm fine with that!


a padded belt isn't gonna fix the uneven load distribution. believe me, I tried.


----------



## Kiwidan

Kiwidan said:


> I did think about that ... but like everything in life it can be fixed... So if I have to buy the big padded belt and an extra pocket due to the pain ( which I get now ATM) I'm fine with that!


Thanks mate I'll check that out!


----------



## Kiwidan

chewy said:


> I wouldnt buy the belt, it didnt last very long with the metal buckle for me, the occidental 3" belt and hipbuddies are more durable and you can add stuff onto them.


Thanks mate I'll check that out


----------



## Kiwidan

asgoodasdead said:


> a padded belt isn't gonna fix the uneven load distribution. believe me, I tried.


I'm not doubting you... Like I said before everything fixable if it doesn't work... I've had my mind set on going down to a single pouch for a good 6 months now.. So I need to give it ago, if it doesn't work. You can say 'I told you so'


----------



## JWilliams

when i first got my first legit construction job i was doing commercial construction i was working with the layout man layingiut units and such.i used one pouch. it was a pita after awhile. i quickly got another pouch to.help.even out the weight


----------



## jr1990

Guys just spent all day trying to lighten up my toolbelt, and Av got it down to the essentials but its still heavy! Researched it and for a nylon bag its still nearly 6lbs empty!!! Any suggestions on a lighter bag?? I like the look of the set DWB has but unsure on how organised it is? My current rig has one pouch similar to occis with slots for drivers etc. All suggestions much appreciated!!


----------



## asgoodasdead

jr1990 said:


> Guys just spent all day trying to lighten up my toolbelt, and Av got it down to the essentials but its still heavy! Researched it and for a nylon bag its still nearly 6lbs empty!!! Any suggestions on a lighter bag?? I like the look of the set DWB has but unsure on how organised it is? My current rig has one pouch similar to occis with slots for drivers etc. All suggestions much appreciated!!


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00004YZN7/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?qid=1400426032&sr=8-7&pi=SL75

that's the one DWB has and a guy on my crew has had that same set for 10 years. SUPER light and has a lot of organization and tool slots. and obviously lasts 10 years.


----------



## jr1990

brilliant mate appreciate that, think al order that tonight then and then order my stiletto once i get paid from two jobs Av got on. Thanks again!!


----------



## jr1990

order placed, np idea postage time, pretty excited tho.


----------



## JWilliams

they used to carry that rig in ny local home depot


----------



## jr1990

what's the organisation of it like, many slots for knife/chisels/screwdrivers etc? My current rig, the right hand pouch is very similar to an occi in that it has a load of slots and a pouch for a utility knife etc, is this rig similar? If not a guess am screwed lmao just spent $130 to get it shipped here lol


----------



## asgoodasdead

jr1990 said:


> what's the organisation of it like, many slots for knife/chisels/screwdrivers etc? My current rig, the right hand pouch is very similar to an occi in that it has a load of slots and a pouch for a utility knife etc, is this rig similar? If not a guess am screwed lmao just spent $130 to get it shipped here lol


4 pencil slots between the 2 bags, 2 slots for knife or whatever else, 3 other bigger slots for chisel screwdriver whatever, speedsquare slot, 2 cats paw sleeves, 2 hammer holders, tape clip, a flat pouch across the top of each bag for bits or ipod or phone or whatever, and I forget what else.


----------



## jr1990

ideal! Thanks very much for the info, greatly appreciated!! I know im a sparkie but im self employed so i do lots of other work too, ive always preferred framers style bags! Actually one day i would love to retrain as a framer over in the states, but that's another story lol. Thanks again my friend.


----------



## CanningCustom

jr1990 said:


> order placed, np idea postage time, pretty excited tho.


It's funny how ya get kind of giddy when ya place an order isn't it


----------



## JWilliams

giggity giggity giggity


----------



## jr1990

kind of related but not overly, next thing to lighten my bags is a stiletto..... Is the ti bone worth the extra cash over the hickory/fibreglass models?? Never had and will never have the opportunity to try before i buy, no one around here has even heard of them lol


----------



## chewy

jr1990 said:


> kind of related but not overly, next thing to lighten my bags is a stiletto..... Is the ti bone worth the extra cash over the hickory/fibreglass models?? Never had and will never have the opportunity to try before i buy, no one around here has even heard of them lol


shophardcorehammers.com


----------



## asgoodasdead

hardcore hammers aren't as light as stilettos. I also find it odd that their smooth face hammer is $35 but their milled face is $70 when they're made from the same exact materials. paying twice the price for them to stamp the head? no thanks.


----------



## chewy

asgoodasdead said:


> hardcore hammers aren't as light as stilettos. I also find it odd that their smooth face hammer is $35 but their milled face is $70 when they're made from the same exact materials. paying twice the price for them to stamp the head? no thanks.


Its not stamped its a disc of tool steel fitted into the head and its made in America by a start up company. 

The Tibone is 2lbs or 2.6lbs shipping weight, a 22oz Estwing is 2.2lbs shipping weight on amazon... my Hardcore hammer is signifigantly lighter than my 22oz Estwing.


----------



## asgoodasdead

there's no way a tibone weighs anywhere near a 22oz. estwing. I used a 22oz. estwing for years and I've held ti-bones before. currently use a 20oz hickory estwing that's plenty light for me, though. and I also got 4 of them for $25 on ebay.


----------



## chewy

asgoodasdead said:


> there's no way a tibone weighs anywhere near a 22oz. estwing. I used a 22oz. estwing for years and I've held ti-bones before. currently use a 20oz hickory estwing that's plenty light for me, though. and I also got 4 of them for $25 on ebay.


Im sure someone has 1 of each they can weigh. Thats just going off item weights from Amazon.


----------



## carpenter uk

i think the ti-bone is 15 oz


----------



## jr1990

that's a lot less than ma 23oz cali vaugn


----------



## socalmason

jr1990 said:


> that's a lot less than ma 23oz cali vaugn


next time i go to the post office i will weight my tibone


----------



## asgoodasdead

carpenter uk said:


> i think the ti-bone is 15 oz


the head is 15 oz. but it's more with the handle. still not 2lbs though. that'd be 32ozm


----------



## Joemack1

I have a ti-bone and it does way two pounds I have weighed it. That 23 ounce Cali frame with a wood handle does not way anymore it is just balanced different, all in the head while the ti-bone is in the whole hammer.


----------



## roofcutter

I know i'll sound ignorant but whats the point of a 15oz hammer for framing? I guess im just old school but i've swung a 28 oz rig axe for years and i wish it was a little heavier.


----------



## asgoodasdead

roofcutter said:


> I know i'll sound ignorant but whats the point of a 15oz hammer for framing? I guess im just old school but i've swung a 28 oz rig axe for years and i wish it was a little heavier.


so you don't end up with a shot wrist and elbow at 45. also a 15 oz. titanium is supposed to strike nails like a 28.


----------



## socalmason

asgoodasdead said:


> so you don't end up with a shot wrist and elbow at 45. also a 15 oz. titanium is supposed to strike nails like a 28.


it doesnt drive like a 28 but i can put an 8d in with 1 and a 16d with two i would compare it to my 19 ca framer


----------



## asgoodasdead

http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-...d=3399834&store=595&view=detail&nValue=SEARCH

these are laid out for a lefty. actually both bags are lefthanded bags on the set. dunno what they were thinking there, but yeah. no speedsquare slot, though. those nylon AWPs are garbage and rip very easily.


----------



## carpenter uk

I'm a lefty

just swap the bags round on the belt:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Robinson1 said:


> Personally I feel the same way. Never even picked up a Stiletto but I can't see how a 15 oz hammer would be worth a damn for driving 16s & 20s.
> 
> I never saw the purpose of the rig axe either. :whistling I need claws on a hammer way more than I need to chop wood.


And that's coming from a guy that "Never even picked up a Stiletto":laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

socalmason said:


> yes with the black grip


Yes I noticed on my newer one, which was after the purchase from TTI. The handles didn't seem to be as tight as they used to be but it doesn't effect the hammer in my instance.


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> And that's coming from a guy that "Never even picked up a Stiletto":laughing:


Yeah thanks for the review bud, now go pick one up and feel free to comment again.


----------



## socalmason

CanningCustom said:


> Yes I noticed on my newer one, which was after the purchase from TTI. The handles didn't seem to be as tight as they used to be but it doesn't effect the hammer in my instance.


im framing and addition on tuesday so well see how it does


----------



## jr1990

does anyone use a stiletto or vaugn ti tech with a fibreglass handle? Just to see how they compare to both the ti bone and wood handled titaniums regarding vibration/all round feel/durabilty? I know wood handles snap at times, so are probably out as i am quite rough on hammers (prying, digging, chipping, and actual hammering)


----------



## asgoodasdead

hickory handles snapping isn't at all a big deal when you can replace them for $5 and a hickory stiletto is less than half the price of a tibone. plus the hickory models are lighter overall.


----------



## toddash

carpenter uk said:


> I'm a lefty
> 
> just swap the bags round on the belt:thumbup:


Unfortunately when I do that, it creates other issues like pencil, knife placement. I know, I'm a mess. Maybe its time to step up to the Occi's lefty rig.


----------



## toddash

I bought myself a Stiletto titanium with milled face and hickory handle and it is so nice to build with that bad boy! I got so sick of the Dewalt Mig Weld hammers falling apart at the handle that I treated myself to a nice purchase a few months back. I highly recommend it if anyone is considering a treat for the arms!


----------



## Agility

jr1990 said:


> does anyone use a stiletto or vaugn ti tech with a fibreglass handle? Just to see how they compare to both the ti bone and wood handled titaniums regarding vibration/all round feel/durabilty? I know wood handles snap at times, so are probably out as i am quite rough on hammers (prying, digging, chipping, and actual hammering)


I use a Stiletto 16 with a curved fiberglass handle. Love that thing. Makes me want to hand drive everything. 

I've never held back while using it for prying and the fiberglass is great at dissipating the vibration.


----------



## CanningCustom

jr1990 said:


> does anyone use a stiletto or vaugn ti tech with a fibreglass handle? Just to see how they compare to both the ti bone and wood handled titaniums regarding vibration/all round feel/durabilty? I know wood handles snap at times, so are probably out as i am quite rough on hammers (prying, digging, chipping, and actual hammering)


I had the fiberglass version a while back and snapped the handle off rolling nails. The reason I never went with it again was the lack of replacement handles. I mean there are none. The hammer has to go back to stiletto or order a hickory handle. Not worth it to me. I also have my 14oz hickory curved handle which I use for me indoor work.


----------



## asgoodasdead

CanningCustom said:


> I had the fiberglass version a while back and snapped the handle off rolling nails. The reason I never went with it again was the lack of replacement handles. I mean there are none. The hammer has to go back to stiletto or order a hickory handle. Not worth it to me. I also have my 14oz hickory curved handle which I use for me indoor work.


do you still have the head? sell it to me


----------



## CanningCustom

I don't I gave it to one of my guys and slapped a hickory handle on it and has been loving life since lol.


----------



## socalmason

roofcutter said:


> I know i'll sound ignorant but whats the point of a 15oz hammer for framing? I guess im just old school but i've swung a 28 oz rig axe for years and i wish it was a little heavier.


check out this stiletto rig axe


----------



## asgoodasdead

CanningCustom said:


> I don't I gave it to one of my guys and slapped a hickory handle on it and has been loving life since lol.


yeah, that's what I was gonna do. and you should have done


----------



## CanningCustom

socalmason said:


> check out this stiletto rig axe


give me that lol


----------



## socalmason

CanningCustom said:


> give me that lol


 hurry and get it from ebay its pretty cheap


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

toddash said:


> Unfortunately when I do that, it creates other issues like pencil, knife placement. I know, I'm a mess. Maybe its time to step up to the Occi's lefty rig.


That's what I finally did. After trying to a make the cheap ones work I ordered a set of left occi's. Couldn't be happier with them. Everything is exactly where you want it


----------



## TheGrizz

I'm a lefty as well, but hammer with my right. Do the left handed Occi's make any accommodation for that?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

TheGrizz said:


> I'm a lefty as well, but hammer with my right. Do the left handed Occi's make any accommodation for that?


Rear hammer loop. I find myself using left side leather loop more now though


----------



## asgoodasdead

TheGrizz said:


> I'm a lefty as well, but hammer with my right. Do the left handed Occi's make any accommodation for that?


well the main hammer holder is in the back on all occi sets and is moveable, so.


----------



## toddash

I'm almost certain the Occi's can accommodate anything. I'm sure they would put a hammer holder on the right for you if you needed it.


----------



## asgoodasdead

toddash said:


> I'm almost certain the Occi's can accommodate anything. I'm sure they would put a hammer holder on the right for you if you needed it.


no, they don't do custom sets and you can't even buy direct from them only through distributors. go with McRose if you want custom.


----------



## Ohteah

I got the left handed occi's about 2 months ago, after reading all the hoop la on here. Best set of bags I've owned. 
Not a huge fan of the rear hammer loop, tend to put mine in the leather loop left bag, if my slap stapler is not in there. My only real gripe about placement is the tape holder, it definitely limits access to the pouch. I know you can move it, but the bags are fixed, just no where good I can seem to put it. 
I'm what you might call frugal and always bought the 50 $ or so bags , and the occi's were money well spent. The comfort alone is worth it , they stay where there supposed to. Minus the tape holder , everything else is set up nicely for a lefty.


----------



## CanningCustom

Ohteah said:


> I got the left handed occi's about 2 months ago, after reading all the hoop la on here. Best set of bags I've owned.
> Not a huge fan of the rear hammer loop, tend to put mine in the leather loop left bag, if my slap stapler is not in there. My only real gripe about placement is the tape holder, it definitely limits access to the pouch. I know you can move it, but the bags are fixed, just no where good I can seem to put it.
> I'm what you might call frugal and always bought the 50 $ or so bags , and the occi's were money well spent. The comfort alone is worth it , they stay where there supposed to. Minus the tape holder , everything else is set up nicely for a lefty.


you will get used to the tape holder
trust me






Ohteah said:


> I got the left handed occi's about 2 months ago, after reading all the hoop la on here. Best set of bags I've owned.
> Not a huge fan of the rear hammer loop, tend to put mine in the leather loop left bag, if my slap stapler is not in there. My only real gripe about placement is the tape holder, it definitely limits access to the pouch. I know you can move it, but the bags are fixed, just no where good I can seem to put it.
> I'm what you might call frugal and always bought the 50 $ or so bags , and the occi's were money well spent. The comfort alone is worth it , they stay where there supposed to. Minus the tape holder , everything else is set up nicely for a lefty.


----------



## asgoodasdead

I cut the tape holder off. I was willing to get used to putting it on the "wrong" side, but it also blocked the pencil slots which was a bigger deal-breaker. was always used to grabbing my tape with my left hand at the same time as grabbing a pencil with my right anyway. just put it in one of the pockets on my lefthand bag like I always have.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> I cut the tape holder off. I was willing to get used to putting it on the "wrong" side, but it also blocked the pencil slots which was a bigger deal-breaker. was always used to grabbing my tape with my left hand at the same time as grabbing a pencil with my right anyway. just put it in one of the pockets on my lefthand bag like I always have.


So basically you didn't even give it a chance. I have no problem getting in my bags or grabbing my pencil. Interesting


----------



## asgoodasdead

CanningCustom said:


> So basically you didn't even give it a chance. I have no problem getting in my bags or grabbing my pencil. Interesting


I gave it 2 weeks.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> I gave it 2 weeks.


Like I said, ya didn't give it a chance. You also had the rough framers rig didn't you?


----------



## Ohteah

I would say I'm getting use to it , drove me nuts first week or so. The placement is perfect as far as pulling my tape. 


I'm real pleased with the quality of them and everything else, so not a deal breaker. 


Guy I work with just got the leather framer set after checking mine out. I tend to empty them out more and beat the dust off them as opposed to my old ones which got tossed in the van at the end of the day. These get hung up on a hook . Made it like three weeks without getting any caulk on them.


----------



## CanningCustom

Ohteah said:


> I would say I'm getting use to it , drove me nuts first week or so. The placement is perfect as far as pulling my tape.
> 
> 
> I'm real pleased with the quality of them and everything else, so not a deal breaker.
> 
> 
> Guy I work with just got the leather framer set after checking mine out. I tend to empty them out more and beat the dust off them as opposed to my old ones which got tossed in the van at the end of the day. These get hung up on a hook . Made it like three weeks without getting any caulk on them.


It's inevitably! You just can't stop it lol. Took me a good month to get used to my first set.


----------



## asgoodasdead

CanningCustom said:


> Like I said, ya didn't give it a chance. You also had the rough framers rig didn't you?


I did, I now have the arsenal leather pro framers (occi clones)


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> I did, I now have the arsenal leather pro framers (occi clones)


Man you should have went with a higher end occi set up, that rough framers rig has things that would aggravate me.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Hence why I sold it and hence why I have the leather set now. plus the leather set was only $50 on closeout.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> Hence why I sold it and hence why I have the leather set now. plus the leather set was only $50 on closeout.


Trust me the Ergodyne set is no where close to comparable quality hence to $50. Anyways enjoy them.


----------



## asgoodasdead

CanningCustom said:


> Trust me the Ergodyne set is no where close to comparable quality hence to $50. Anyways enjoy them.


well I own them and have looked at the real ones in the store and the only difference is the occi ones are stiffer and heavier. and they don't need to be the same since they was a $200 price gap.


----------



## chris klee

asgoodasdead said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00004YZN7/ref=mp_s_a_1_7?qid=1400426032&sr=8-7&pi=SL75


I have the same bags. Had them about 6 years or so and they just recently started getting holes in them and tools are poking thru. Good bags.


----------



## toddash

This might work out for me as a lefty if that tape clip is where it shows it is in the picture. I would just be using the bags off this set but it looks worth a try for $50.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000DYVHZ/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1401109855&sr=8-1


----------



## asgoodasdead

toddash said:


> This might work out for me as a lefty if that tape clip is where it shows it is in the picture. I would just be using the bags off this set but it looks worth a try for $50.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000DYVHZ/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1401109855&sr=8-1


I had those. great quality for the price. just too heavy and bulky for me.


----------



## jr1990

Toolbelt arrives today....wow!!! Its a beaut!!! Soooo comfy straight off the bat, tough leather but still thin enough to be comfortable and not as heavy as i thought it might be. Beautifully crafted and even tho it doesn't have as many pockets as my clc rig in happy, its forced me to go thru my toolbelt n take out the things that are not necessity. Superb service too, i have no allegiance to Rutlands, in fact its the first ive used them, but service and quality is top notch!!!


----------



## jr1990

also it has the occi speed square slot too which i wasn't expecting, a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Inner10

I'm sure it's been asked a million times but dies anyone have the occi "beltless" rig? I got my finger on the trigger.


----------



## CanningCustom

Inner10 said:


> I'm sure it's been asked a million times but dies anyone have the occi "beltless" rig? I got my finger on the trigger.


I bought the beltless retro package for my belt and just ended up using the thing for the suspender loops


----------



## asgoodasdead

Inner10 said:


> I'm sure it's been asked a million times but dies anyone have the occi "beltless" rig? I got my finger on the trigger.


the general consensus is that it sucks any time you have to bend over


----------



## jlsconstruction

Inner10 said:


> I'm sure it's been asked a million times but dies anyone have the occi "beltless" rig? I got my finger on the trigger.


I think griz has em


----------



## Inner10

asgoodasdead said:


> the general consensus is that it sucks any time you have to bend over


That's already the case and I don't wear a tool belt. :laughing:


----------



## TheRewster

I have a 2600 Suspendavest Ill sell $125 plus shipping. Used very little.


----------



## Unger.const

I have the suspenda vest and love it


----------



## chewy

Big Oxy set


----------



## Inner10

TheRewster said:


> I have a 2600 Suspendavest Ill sell $125 plus shipping. Used very little.


What's a 2600 look like?


----------



## jr1990

chewy that's a beaut!


----------



## soats

nvrmnd


----------



## Inner10

jr1990 said:


> chewy that's a beaut!


Chewy has all the cool tools.


----------



## socalmason

I was at R&J Leathercraft today and they make some good tool belts but they have everything separate so you can make exactly what you want


----------



## asgoodasdead

been wearing the arsenal leather Occi clones for the past few months and love them except for the bulk and weight. guy on my crew kept bugging me to sell them and finally offered me more than I paid for them. couldn't say no to that. sold them and currently have Dennis from McRose making me a custom nylon set. gonna be hunter green nylon/red leather and style similar to Occi 7 bag framer but they'll be lighter, flatter, and a few custom features like Velcro closures on the outer pockets similar to diamondbacks. $175 shipped out the door. can't wait to get them. will post pics.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> been wearing the arsenal leather Occi clones for the past few months and love them except for the bulk and weight. guy on my crew kept bugging me to sell them and finally offered me more than I paid for them. couldn't say no to that. sold them and currently have Dennis from McRose making me a custom nylon set. gonna be hunter green nylon/red leather and style similar to Occi 7 bag framer but they'll be lighter, flatter, and a few custom features like Velcro closures on the outer pockets similar to diamondbacks. $175 shipped out the door. can't wait to get them. will post pics.


Did he give you an estimated date?


----------



## asgoodasdead

I think he started them yesterday or today. his turn around time is crazy fast. i wouldn't be surprised if he has them shipped by the end of the week.


----------



## asgoodasdead

asgoodasdead said:


> I think he started them yesterday or today. his turn around time is crazy fast. i wouldn't be surprised if he has them shipped by the end of the week.


update: he shipped them out today and i should have them Saturday. order was placed last Thursday but we didn't speak on the phone and hammer out all the details til Monday. Dennis is unreal.


----------



## Northwood

Those look great. When you get them can you post some pics showing of the inside and details? Thanks


----------



## asgoodasdead

oh for overstrike on the top. yeah, I did then gave up on it. a lot of people on here do.


----------



## socalmason

asgoodasdead said:


> oh for overstrike on the top. yeah, I did then gave up on it. a lot of people on here do.


yeah thats what all the form carpenters ( unless they have the dewalt )do here the straight handle vaughan guys usually put a little knob at the end too


----------



## Burns-Built

Ninjaframer said:


> Dang those look sweat- and about a fourth of what I paid for my D backs- please post the contact info for this guy- I'll pass it on.


ninjas you not thrilled with your d backs? I'm looking into their crevasse bags. I love my occis but there is always room for improvement


Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninjaframer

Burns-Built said:


> ninjas you not thrilled with your d backs? I'm looking into their crevasse bags. I love my occis but there is always room for improvement Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


I have a customized set of crevasse bags- there nice.


----------



## Burns-Built

Ninjaframer said:


> I have a customized set of crevasse bags- there nice.


would you buy them again, you have the denalis as well ?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm

Here's my Occidentals. Knicked the left side with a chain saw Tuesday...


----------



## JT Wood

pizalm said:


> Here's my Occidentals. Knicked the left side with a chain saw Tuesday...


How did you get the chain all the way up there?


----------



## pizalm

Cutting something in an awkward spot almost waist high. Had the powerhead in close and the base of the bar grazed them. My only complaint about the bags is they're so wide.


----------



## FramingPro

pizalm said:


> Here's my Occidentals. Knicked the left side with a chain saw Tuesday...


I had an identical setup of occi's.. still have the same set up.. just my brown set got stolen. Great pouch!!


----------



## Youngin'

So I've been using my new fastcap hammer holster with my Bluemax and I love it. I wish it was easy to use with my Ti-bone though. Trying to slide that rubber grip in is like going down a water slide without any water. I was going to see if gorilla tape lining the inside would work, unfortunately the belt is 45 mins away. Anyone ever seen any alternatives similar to the fastcap? I really like that design over the steel loop.

EDIT: As something to do I went looking at the McRose website. I should have ordered one of those over the occidentals, such nice work! Do they do custom orders?


----------



## jb4211

pizalm said:


> Here's my Occidentals. Knicked the left side with a chain saw Tuesday...


Dude, you were so lucky to be wearing your bags. So lucky


----------



## neill

Youngin' said:


> EDIT: As something to do I went looking at the McRose website. I should have ordered one of those over the occidentals, such nice work! Do they do custom orders?


Yes he does. Best value out there IMO.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Youngin' said:


> EDIT: As something to do I went looking at the McRose website. I should have ordered one of those over the occidentals, such nice work! Do they do custom orders?


custom orders is his bread and butter. he made mine 100% custom based on what I told him I wanted. this model isn't even on his site. fully loaded with all tools and nails it weighs as much as my occi set weighed empty and sticks out from my sides half as much. the bags are deeper but narrower so they hold just as much but make it easier to slip between studs and rafters and all that. $175 shipped.


----------



## Youngin'

That's a great looking belt, nice and functional too. I like that you're able to keep it lightweight even when loaded. 

Hmm...maybe I'll start designing a belt, I'd like to incorporate a hammer sheath similar to DBs. Something to fit a 29" waist too, even the adjust to fit oxy lites are a bit big on me.


----------



## on_the_level

Youngin' said:


> That's a great looking belt, nice and functional too. I like that you're able to keep it lightweight even when loaded.
> 
> Hmm...maybe I'll start designing a belt, I'd like to incorporate a hammer sheath similar to DBs. Something to fit a 29" waist too, even the adjust to fit oxy lites are a bit big on me.


Add the hip pads with the adjust to fit to compensate for the "noassatall" syndrome.


----------



## Youngin'

on_the_level said:


> Add the hip pads with the adjust to fit to compensate for the "noassatall" syndrome.


Bahaha you've got me figured out. Nothing off the (home depot) shelf comes close to fitting me. The Oxys come close but not _quite_ there yet.


----------



## Kiwidan

Youngin' said:


> So I've been using my new fastcap hammer holster with my Bluemax and I love it. I wish it was easy to use with my Ti-bone though. Trying to slide that rubber grip in is like going down a water slide without any water. I was going to see if gorilla tape lining the inside would work, unfortunately the belt is 45 mins away. Anyone ever seen any alternatives similar to the fastcap? I really like that design over the steel loop. EDIT: As something to do I went looking at the McRose website. I should have ordered one of those over the occidentals, such nice work! Do they do custom orders?


I've got the same hammer holster I totally agree with you I'm Hoping it stretches a little!


----------



## Nac

asgoodasdead said:


> custom orders is his bread and butter. he made mine 100% custom based on what I told him I wanted. this model isn't even on his site. fully loaded with all tools and nails it weighs as much as my occi set weighed empty and sticks out from my sides half as much. the bags are deeper but narrower so they hold just as much but make it easier to slip between studs and rafters and all that. $175 shipped.


Got any more pics from the top view looking down. I need a new tool belt for when I am doing concrete forming. Do you have an exact description of yours If I wanted something similar.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Nac said:


> Got any more pics from the top view looking down. I need a new tool belt for when I am doing concrete forming. Do you have an exact description of yours If I wanted something similar.


it's a modified NS301 set.


----------



## mbryan

Youngin' said:


> So I've been using my new fastcap hammer holster with my Bluemax and I love it. I wish it was easy to use with my Ti-bone though. Trying to slide that rubber grip in is like going down a water slide without any water. I was going to see if gorilla tape lining the inside would work, unfortunately the belt is 45 mins away. Anyone ever seen any alternatives similar to the fastcap? I really like that design over the steel loop.


Same problem. Its getting better but is taking a while to get there.... Actually got it out on its own yesterday. Usually have to turn it over and use the other hand to hold the holster as I work it out. Someday I sure hope it breaks in...


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> I'm looking for another direction. My back is a huge issue. I actually am paying a guy right now to follow me around wear bags and hands me tools all day. I know it's pathetic, but it's good to be king. :laughing:


Not sure how close you are to southern oregon. But Medford tools has a huge selection of occi's. I was like you wanting a vest but not sure. Went to reno this last winter and stopped by. Tired from a long icy drive and with a cranky wife (hungry) the sales guy gave us the best advice. A little hamburger stand a couple blocks up. "Go eat come back. We'll be open still and we have tons of stuff that will still be here"

He was right......it shut her up so I could buy more.......lol. 

So I put on the vest. Loaded it up with heavy heavy stuff from around the store. Small sledge hammers and such. After 30min with way more stuff then usual and still was comfy.

If you can afford to pay a person to follow you around. For what you pay them in a day or two you can buy a set. Try it out and and keep it. If you don't like it for big outside work. Take the bags off and just use it as a lightweight trim work or punch list set up. And even if you don't like it then. Then bequeath it to your Cort jester. 

Keep in mind it's different animal from the usual belt. It like comparing a 1/2 ton truck to a 1ton. They both have benefits .

But give it more then a day. And if you back is that bad.......take it way easier! Rest it up more. You only have one and if you break that it just goes downhill from there fast.


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> Not sure how close you are to southern oregon. But Medford tools has a huge selection of occi's. I was like you wanting a vest but not sure. Went to reno this last winter and stopped by. Tired from a long icy drive and with a cranky wife (hungry) the sales guy gave us the best advice. A little hamburger stand a couple blocks up. "Go eat come back. We'll be open still and we have tons of stuff that will still be here"
> 
> He was right......it shut her up so I could buy more.......lol.
> 
> So I put on the vest. Loaded it up with heavy heavy stuff from around the store. Small sledge hammers and such. After 30min with way more stuff then usual and still was comfy.
> 
> If you can afford to pay a person to follow you around. For what you pay them in a day or two you can buy a set. Try it out and and keep it. If you don't like it for big outside work. Take the bags off and just use it as a lightweight trim work or punch list set up. And even if you don't like it then. Then bequeath it to your Cort jester.
> 
> Keep in mind it's different animal from the usual belt. It like comparing a 1/2 ton truck to a 1ton. They both have benefits .
> 
> But give it more then a day. And if you back is that bad.......take it way easier! Rest it up more. You only have one and if you break that it just goes downhill from there fast.


Unger, first I would like to thank you for the advice! :thumbsup: do you have a model number of the vest you chose? Not sure if you posted it or not. Thanks again.


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> Unger, first I would like to thank you for the advice! :thumbsup: do you have a model number of the vest you chose? Not sure if you posted it or not. Thanks again.


Well the base model I have is the suspendavest 2500. I picked from many different bags (they had alot) and got bag that was known as "the tool carrier" not sure if they make that one anymore. And then a double pouch for the other side. They are both oxy lights. The leathers seemed to be pretty heavy. 

I kinda liked the builder vest model but having a steel hammer stick bothered me. Since I do a multitude of tasks I fear that steel loop might dent things when I lean in or carry large finished things (installing a door or moving a fridge. Lifting a window to set)

I think the biggest mistake people think is that it's some sort of coat/jacket/sweater that you put on. Truth be said they are just a super dupper pair of suspenders. The back is probably more open "aire" then standard suspenders on the backside that is.

Here is a selfie of the back. (Took me like ten tries to get a decent shot......how do these girls do this crap?)

My phone turned the pic when attaching it. Sorry


----------



## Unger.const

So here is some pics of bag on. Bag half off. And bag off and leather "belt" empty of bag and snapped back on vest. (Sorry not sure why the picture is spun sideways when uploading to CT)


----------



## Unger.const

Earlier I was trying to explain how to put the hammer up in the front to do a quick grab and hit.


----------



## Calidecks

Is there a place for a speed square?


----------



## Unger.const

Californiadecks said:


> Is there a place for a speed square?


On the bags or the vest?

On the vest there is a spot on left rear for sheet metal shears. But I put my tri-square. Or a adjustable square.

There is a spot on my bag on the two pouch that fits a speed square.

But if you wanted the speed square on the vest only then you can put it in the large pocket behind the 3 tool pockets on the side. Like where I put my hammer to do a fast strike.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Californiadecks said:


> Is there a place for a speed square?


 I used to slip my speed square either in the upper pocket or in between the leather and the best. But I got the bags so I have a true slot now. I tried it with a bag on one side, don't try that I makes one side of you body so sore.


----------



## hillbilly512

I switched for this week, wearing an app general carpenter rig with a new swivel hammer loop to try. My Oxy's are great but a little heavy and bulky for what I wanted this week. Only problem with the app is there's no speed square slot. I'll get a picture later


----------



## hillbilly512

Loving the weight and flexibility of these vs the adjust to fit but not the speed square spot or lack of. But 20 bucks was well spent


----------



## carpenter uk

Unger.const said:


> Earlier I was trying to explain how to put the hammer up in the front to do a quick grab and hit.


Your not pouting your lips right, you also need to push your chest and arse out more:thumbsup:


----------



## Unger.const

carpenter uk said:


> Your not pouting your lips right, you also need to push your chest and arse out more:thumbsup:


I just spit half my mouth full of coffee all over my phone and the dog.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC

I have a diamond back tool belt i'm getting rid of, like new just dusty for 250.00 If anybody is interested I'll post some picks later and try to describe it as best I could.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> I have a diamond back tool belt i'm getting rid of, like new just dusty for 250.00 If anybody is interested I'll post some picks later and try to describe it as best I could.


Why you getting rid of em:blink: I thought they were the bees nutz:blink: My buddy swears by them:blink:


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC

They are the beez neez! but they're a bit much for finish work which is all I do now, so I thought I'd offer them here instead of them hanging up being unloved.


----------



## Calidecks

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> They are the beez neez! but they're a bit much for finish work which is all I do now, so I thought I'd offer them here instead of them hanging up being unloved.


I love my tool belts much more when they're hang'in up!


----------



## jr1990

sack it just wear it mate get your moneys worth, just be careful lol


----------



## Gary H

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Why you getting rid of em:blink: I thought they were the bees nutz:blink: My buddy swears by them:blink:


I just ordered a new set. The ones I got on now I ought used 7 years ago and still kicking. My set that I'm wearing now is goingto my son. Should easily get another for five years out of it.


----------



## Pako

I love my large diamondbacks for interior finishing, you do have to be careful when moving around in tight spaces, but I carry a bigger variety of tools on me than when im framing and that is where the diamondbacks really shine compared to a simpler toolbelt.


----------



## CanningCustom

OK let see them and what size are they


----------



## LakeCountry

Here are my pouches. Husky's from Home Depot that I got when I first started. After daily use for about a year the stitching in between the divider pouches has all come undone. They are still working decent for me but its almost time for an upgrade.


----------



## asgoodasdead

LakeCountry said:


> Here are my pouches. Husky's from Home Depot that I got when I first started. After daily use for about a year the stitching in between the divider pouches has all come undone. They are still working decent for me but its almost time for an upgrade.
> View attachment 126530


husky pouches have a 3 year warranty and they don't ask for your receipt for an exchange. go swap em


----------



## JWilliams

That's good to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jlyons

I wear a 32 and have a large belt. In summer I am close to the end of the holes but I the winter I can get whatever I need to underneath.


----------



## Sunset Designs

jlyons said:


> I wear a 32 and have a large belt. In summer I am close to the end of the holes but I the winter I can get whatever I need to underneath.


I wear a 33 and have a large belt. I am only on the 4th hole. Weird. Maybe I have a different style belt?


----------



## JWilliams

Let's keep this thread ALIVE!


----------



## CanningCustom

Problem is we all own for the most part occi belts and well they last forever lol.


----------



## asgoodasdead

had to swap my bags onto a bigger belt and throw on suspenders for winter with all of these extra layers of clothing plus the harness I've had to wear working on the roof the past few weeks. it was down to the single digits this past week and my McRose belt was custom made to my waist size but I didn't account for extra winter layers.


----------



## CanningCustom

Lol ya feel kinda fat lately. I know I do


----------



## JWilliams

Join the club.


----------



## Calidecks

Can we call them bags, not pouches please?


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> Can we call them bags, not pouches please?


Well at least they aren't calking them apron's.


----------



## Calidecks

Marsupials have pouches. 

This gal would be pissed if she knew you were calling your bags pouches. Oh the disrespect!


----------



## asgoodasdead

bags is west coast, pouches is east coast. it's not a big deal.


----------



## Calidecks

Well I guess it could be worse, at least no one's called them sacks. :laughing: or is that a Midwest thing.


----------



## roejiley

I think I want Oxy finishers when my tool belt dies. But instead of the hammer loop on the back I'd use a tape measure holder. I prefer my hammer on my side.


----------



## asgoodasdead

double.


----------



## asgoodasdead

roejiley said:


> I think I want Oxy finishers when my tool belt dies. But instead of the hammer loop on the back I'd use a tape measure holder. I prefer my hammer on my side.


http://www.amazon.com/Arsenal-Trimm...id=1421023233&sr=8-5&keywords=arsenal+leather

http://www.amazon.com/Arsenal-Trimm...d=1421023233&sr=8-13&keywords=arsenal+leather

http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Carpe...id=1421023233&sr=8-2&keywords=arsenal+leather
what you want for dirt cheap.


----------



## shanewreckd

I just call mine a belt...

The new Occi Ranger belt I got to hang my Task bags on is great. Got the suspender loops on order now, not having straps on is weird. And the calculator holster I got has broken in enough that it's easy to close now. So I guess that's my update for you guys


----------



## roejiley

asgoodasdead said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Arsenal-Trimm...id=1421023233&sr=8-5&keywords=arsenal+leather
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Arsenal-Trimm...d=1421023233&sr=8-13&keywords=arsenal+leather
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Carpe...id=1421023233&sr=8-2&keywords=arsenal+leather
> what you want for dirt cheap.


added to the amazon wish list :thumbsup: less than what I paid for my craftsman rig on black friday lol


----------



## m1911

The older my back gets, the more tools I find I'm leaving out of my tool belt. Pretty soon I'm gonna be sporting one of these...


----------



## Calidecks

...


----------



## Calidecks

Like this? :laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> Like this? :laughing:


Where is the kid that is carrying your belt lol?


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Like this? :laughing:


Now you're talking... :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

CanningCustom said:


> Where is the kid that is carrying your belt lol?


He's around there somewhere. That's a true story by the way. When my back isn't cooperating I can't wear them damn things, but I have to have tools. It's good to be the boss. :laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

Hey trust me I am not making fun. I was off 7 months of the last 2 years from back injury.


----------



## Calidecks

Yep, some things get better with age, the back isn't one of them.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Yep, some things get better with age, the back isn't one of them.


Only thing that gets better with age is wine; everything else goes to chit... :blink:


----------



## Sunset Designs

My Occidentals, although I am leaning toward the Home Depot pouches above


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

I originally wanted to get a McRose set, but Dennis said he was slowing down on the custom work. I found another company in Ontario that made these ones for me. All in all they pretty good, except the pencil holders don't fit a carpenters pencil. 
I'm a lefty, and I have a heck of a time finding a set that works well for me. Even the lefty Oxy's aren't perfect, and I figure if I'm going to spend all day wearing it, it should be exactly how I want it.


----------



## asgoodasdead

yeah, I recently talked to Dennis and he said he's opening up a production facility so I guess he's expanding and not doing custom anymore. which is a huge bummer.


----------



## JWilliams

Yeah that is a big bummer for me. Because after the stuff I've seen people posting of his custom stuff. I think I was convinced don ordering a set from him.


----------



## darthdude

CanningCustom said:


> Problem is we all own for the most part occi belts and well they last forever lol.


It's about time I washed and oiled my occi's, otherwise, they're good still,:laughing:. Although I still keep trying to convince myself I like the layout on the green builder set enough to switch.:blink:


----------



## Youngin'

asgoodasdead said:


> *Arsenal*


That's a pretty decent set up. I quite like it. Too bad it doesn't ship to Canada and the ergodyne equivalent on amazon.ca is ridiculously priced. 

It's still going to be a while till I my next finishing gig so I'll keep looking around till then. There seem to be some good leather options for finishing that don't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

the only problem with occi is that their stuff is addictive.. 2 1/2 years ago i bought the suspenda vest, now i have 3 different rigs, all with different setups for different situations.. i have the stronghold suspenders ordered to replace my clc ones on my framing rig


----------



## rmcivil

Looking for a new set of bags actually made for a lefty. Anyone ever try the 5807LH's (or 5087's from Oxy? I like that the tape is on the "right" side for us lefties. Seems to be the only LH setup with that option. I am curious if it can hold a 30' Fatmax.


----------



## CanningCustom

rmcivil said:


> Looking for a new set of bags actually made for a lefty. Anyone ever try the 5807LH's (or 5087's from Oxy? I like that the tape is on the "right" side for us lefties. Seems to be the only LH setup with that option. I am curious if it can hold a 30' Fatmax.


Yep, it will fit a 30' NP. I can actually fit a 40 in mine now.


----------



## CanningCustom

The proof


----------



## Sunset Designs

Anyone have the issue of their Occidentals sliding too far back or the hammer holster sliding too far too the left making it hard to reach? If so, anyone have a solution? I was thinking rivets to hold the leather loops and bags in place, but putting holes in my bags just seems like a horrible idea.


----------



## MDjim

Sunset Designs said:


> Anyone have the issue of their Occidentals sliding too far back or the hammer holster sliding too far too the left making it hard to reach? If so, anyone have a solution? I was thinking rivets to hold the leather loops and bags in place, but putting holes in my bags just seems like a horrible idea.



I'm having a similar issue, but it's the front right loop on my suspenders sliding off. If I don't notice it's slid forward, it'll dump my bags when I take them off. I was thinking a river as well. I was think my local Amish tack shop may have brass ones.


----------



## asgoodasdead

rivets or set screws. or get suspenders with alligator clamps and clamp them on the belt tightly around the bags to hold them in place.


----------



## CanningCustom

Yeah I had the same issue MD but I guess I just have myself trained to move my bags before putting them on


----------



## JWilliams

Didn't know you still wore bags. CC thought you were taking on the project manager role?


----------



## rmcivil

CanningCustom said:


> Yep, it will fit a 30' NP. I can actually fit a 40 in mine now.


Thanks Canning. :thumbsup: Helpful info. Looks like those are the only choice for a lefty who wants the tape on the dominant side.


----------



## CanningCustom

JWilliams said:


> Didn't know you still wore bags. CC thought you were taking on the project manager role?


They still go on my buddy


----------



## CanningCustom

rmcivil said:


> Thanks Canning. :thumbsup: Helpful info. Looks like those are the only choice for a lefty who wants the tape on the dominant side.


No worries man, hope ya get a set that works for you.


----------



## asgoodasdead

rmcivil said:


> Thanks Canning. :thumbsup: Helpful info. Looks like those are the only choice for a lefty who wants the tape on the dominant side.


just know that a leather Occi set weighs 6 lbs empty. load them with nails and tools and you're carrying 10 lbs around.


----------



## asevereid

CanningCustom said:


> The proof


Fail


----------



## JWilliams

Just flip the bill to.move me and my family to Canada and pay me.some giant wage so you don't have to! ;-)


----------



## CanningCustom

JWilliams said:


> Just flip the bill to.move me and my family to Canada and pay me.some giant wage so you don't have to! ;-)


I just can't help myself. I have to get them on and get involved it's a character flaw lol


----------



## CanningCustom

asevereid said:


> Fail


Neither app with upload the damn pic lol


----------



## rmcivil

asgoodasdead said:


> just know that a leather Occi set weighs 6 lbs empty. load them with nails and tools and you're carrying 10 lbs around.


Thanks for the info AGAD. I saw your admiration for McRose in this thread and the fact that his leather is lighter but then saw that he isn't doing customs anymore, so I guess I'm SOL on that front. Not many options for us lefties but I'm definitely tired of wearing right hand bags backwards.


----------



## asevereid

JWilliams said:


> Just flip the bill to.move me and my family to Canada and pay me.some giant wage so you don't have to! ;-)


Take a cheque?


----------



## asgoodasdead

rmcivil said:


> Thanks for the info AGAD. I saw your admiration for McRose in this thread and the fact that his leather is lighter but then saw that he isn't doing customs anymore, so I guess I'm SOL on that front. Not many options for us lefties but I'm definitely tired of wearing right hand bags backwards.


even if he's not doing custom he still makes lefthanded sets and alll of his sets have the tapeholder on the correct side already.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

asgoodasdead said:


> even if he's not doing custom he still makes lefthanded sets and alll of his sets have the tapeholder on the correct side already.



I don't even know for sure that he has stopped, he just said he was taking a break for month.


----------



## shanewreckd

rmcivil said:


> Thanks Canning. :thumbsup: Helpful info. Looks like those are the only choice for a lefty who wants the tape on the dominant side.


The Task Signature belts have the tape on the right side for their left handed models. I'm a lefty and that's what I have. Only wish the speed square slot was on that side too.

My bags used to slide off the one side too. Like Canning, I seem to have just adjusted and give it a subconscious check before throwing them on. Suspenders help the hammer in the back from sliding away, it's trapped back there.

I'm thinking of bringing my belt into the leather shop in town and switching some things up for me, and adding a sleeve for carrying a 16" spud wrench.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

rmcivil said:


> Thanks Canning. :thumbsup: Helpful info. Looks like those are the only choice for a lefty who wants the tape on the dominant side.



I have the 8086 set. They give you the tape and speed square on the right but save the weight of the leather


----------



## asgoodasdead

asgoodasdead said:


> had to swap my bags onto a bigger belt and throw on suspenders for winter with all of these extra layers of clothing plus the harness I've had to wear working on the roof the past few weeks. it was down to the single digits this past week and my McRose belt was custom made to my waist size but I didn't account for extra winter layers.


came up with a more permanent year-round solution. 










the tongue on the Arsenal XL belt was a good 4" longer than my McRose belt tongue with 3 more holes. fits over my bulkiest work jacket now. not bad for $10.


----------



## rmcivil

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your help all. I got the 5087's. Jury is still out. They feel a bit funky. No 3rd fastner pouch sucks and the pockets are a bit small.

Some Pros/Cons for those who use this thread for choosing an option:

Old reversed "ballistic" crapos:

Cons:

- No cat's paw holder on right side
- Stiff as a brick
- Tape holder not so great and stiff
- Made: not in USA
- Back pad that it comes with bunches up and is no good.
- They're silly looking as far as the big X and checkerboard back.
- Hang a bit funny.
- Left tool bag has small compartment.
- Cell phone pocket...

Pros:

- Fastner pockets are nice and big.
- Plenty of dividers. Can put drill bits, sawzall blades, and sharpies/etc. in there.


Oxy 5987LH:

Cons:

- No right hammer loop for the times that you have one foot on the ladder, one hand holding onto a joist, and 1 arm and 1 leg in the air trying to nail something.
- Nowhere for stair gauges and line level to keep from falling out or getting damaged.
- Nowhere for strips of nails.
- Nowhere for drill bits.
- Nowhere for 1" chisel on right side.
- No 3rd fastner pouch on right side (for ticos, caps, or 3" screws)

Pros:
- Actually made for a lefty
- Leather
- Made in USA

This is all a first impression. I will update soon. As far as the weight of the leather goes, it's not a big deal for me.


----------



## Walraven

CanningCustom said:


> Deathstick?


Yeah dip my toe in the hickory handle market without spending a heap


----------



## CanningCustom

Walraven said:


> Yeah dip my toe in the hickory handle market without spending a heap


Haven't seen one of those is a while


----------



## Walraven

Honestly can't fault it ... not that I know any different


----------



## Seanie O'

THERES A LOT OF GREAT TOOL BELTS HERE (NICE PICS) BUT iNOTICE NOONE SEEMS TO HAVE DRILL HOLSTERS ON THERE BELTS ? aM I THE ONLY ONE WHO USES THESE.


----------



## asgoodasdead

never had to switch my tools out for over 5 years, now I have to run different set ups on a weekly or daily basis. sheetrock this week.


----------



## m1911

Seanie O' said:


> THERES A LOT OF GREAT TOOL BELTS HERE (NICE PICS) BUT iNOTICE NOONE SEEMS TO HAVE DRILL HOLSTERS ON THERE BELTS ? aM I THE ONLY ONE WHO USES THESE.


Oh look, a new member with a broken keyboard...


----------



## asgoodasdead

he's just really excited


----------



## scottktmrider

Seanie O' said:


> THERES A LOT OF GREAT TOOL BELTS HERE (NICE PICS) BUT iNOTICE NOONE SEEMS TO HAVE DRILL HOLSTERS ON THERE BELTS ? aM I THE ONLY ONE WHO USES THESE.


I use the clips that are on the impacts/ drills. its not comfortable if your going to be walking around with it but works good if your working on a scaffold or ladder,
The biggest problem I have is where to put the holster. if I put it in the front it makes it hard to kneel down


----------



## Seanie O'

That was why Iwas asking mine is around the right side behind pouch and hammer loop but trying to get some feed back as to a better set up :thumbup:


----------



## scottktmrider

Seanie O' said:


> That was why Iwas asking mine is around the right side behind pouch and hammer loop but trying to get some feed back as to a better set up :thumbup:


I can't do that cause I only have a 32" waist so with pouches and hammer loop I am out of room, lol


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> never had to switch my tools out for over 5 years, now I have to run different set ups on a weekly or daily basis. sheetrock this week.


I do like the work Dennis did on your belt. Maybe next one I'll consider it. If I have a next one that is.


----------



## Ohteah

Oxylights LH and my weapons of
choice.


----------



## Pro framer

Nice I have the same! But I don't see a utility knife?


----------



## sunkist

Has any one bought or even seen Dewalt leather bags ?, only ever seen them on line they look cool.


----------



## SamM

sunkist said:


> Has any one bought or even seen Dewalt leather bags ?, only ever seen them on line they look cool.


I know a guy who bought a pair. He threw them away after a week. Said then pockets were too small. I had the canvas dewalt for a couple years but they wore out pretty quick.


----------



## sunkist

Thanks Sam were they the black or natural bags ?


----------



## SamM

They were the black ones.


----------



## asgoodasdead

I saw a guy in apprentice school with the black leather one. it was the same as any other "10 pocket carpenter". quality was nice.


----------



## scottktmrider

sunkist said:


> Has any one bought or even seen Dewalt leather bags ?, only ever seen them on line they look cool.


I guess there not very popular anymore, cause I rarely see em, seems like every tool brand is making them now, makita, Milwaukee, etc. I think they are all about the same. 
I was looking at the dewalt drywall pouch awhile back but it didn't look like it had enough places for my tools that I carry


----------



## jr1990

Has anyone used a Snickers flexi vest with the flexi pouches? Had a look at one today one of our guys has, seems quite nice, similar principle to the oxy beltless.


----------



## Pro framer

jr1990 said:


> Has anyone used a Snickers flexi vest with the flexi pouches? Had a look at one today one of our guys has, seems quite nice, similar principle to the oxy beltless.



Crappy!!! Last u a year or two not more.


----------



## fredwis

My new Diamondbacks. Its a Lynx with 6" belt, medium size bags, Ranger green color. Used them today for first time and really happy with my decision. Joel and Lori are awesome and I am proud to support such a great American made product/company.


----------



## AZ_Framer

Never heard of the company. Do they have a website?


----------



## asgoodasdead

AZ_Framer said:


> Never heard of the company. Do they have a website?


http://toolbelts.com/


----------



## Youngin'

I know what I want for a diamondback belt but with the exchange rate the way it is I'm going to hold out and hope the loonie bounces back.


----------



## scottktmrider

asgoodasdead said:


> http://toolbelts.com/


It looks to me the diamondback's are more for Carrie ng tools more than screws or nails, none of the pouches are open without the tool slots


----------



## Seanie O'

Yeah the Snickers vest has a weird u shaped front that gets full of saw dust stopped using it for that reason would have beed better with a v shape


----------



## Pako

scottktmrider said:


> It looks to me the diamondback's are more for Carrie ng tools more than screws or nails, none of the pouches are open without the tool slots


id say that's correct and on the Large bags, the pouches are really deep making it hard to get stuff at the bottom. unlike leather the pouches don't get broken in the way you want em and the material is super rough on the hands.

While they are not perfect, they do work to carry nails and screws and the open pouch they've got on their bigger bags are actually perfectly suited for the task. but youre right they are way better for tools


----------



## stewthechippy

Hi just like to post best combo for any carpenter. My gear arrived last week. Best tool belt period hands down. Owned several $100 junk I.e bucketboss, dead on. Etc all crap. If u can't spare a few extra hundred on a belt that lasts and that is comfortable then u need to increase ur hourly rate or at least admit to yourself your a slight tight ass. As far as the tibone goes its OK but I was never a subcontractor for Jesus and work in the 21st century therefore I use a nail gun as much as possible. I believe the hammer is good but not 250 good. I prob will buy another but on eBay or second hand.


----------



## SAcarpenter

stewthechippy said:


> Hi just like to post best combo for any carpenter. My gear arrived last week. Best tool belt period hands down. Owned several $100 junk I.e bucketboss, dead on. Etc all crap. If u can't spare a few extra hundred on a belt that lasts and that is comfortable then u need to increase ur hourly rate or at least admit to yourself your a slight tight ass. As far as the tibone goes its OK but I was never a subcontractor for Jesus and work in the 21st century therefore I use a nail gun as much as possible. I believe the hammer is good but not 250 good. I prob will buy another but on eBay or second hand.



Which belt is that? Mine's very similar. I found that I don't like the metal buckle that much. It's too hard to completely undo and put together while the belt is on your hips. I just leave it strapped together and step in and out of it like a pair of pants. I'll probably order the 6" belt with the plastic clip pretty soon. 
I'm really happy with everything else though. I don't have any problems with nails or anything else. The stiffness is good in some areas but not in others I guess


----------



## asgoodasdead

the best way to break in and soften up nylon bags is to soak them in hot water for an hour


----------



## AZ_Framer

I know I'm going to catch a lot of flack for this but those Diamondback belts look like big ass zip lock bags....


----------



## stewthechippy

That's the raptor belt. Cheapest of the lot. I'm not 100% sure but if u go directly to Joel and Lorri and buy it directly you could save 60 bucks postage. TT that's makes the bags a lot cheaper. Yeah I get where your coming from about the look but I really like the look now. As for the buckle yes I prob should have got plastic clip because its annoying to step into it but if u wear it all day then u only have to do it a few times


----------



## sunkist

stewthechippy said:


> Hi just like to post best combo for any carpenter. My gear arrived last week. Best tool belt period hands down. Owned several $100 junk I.e bucketboss, dead on. Etc all crap. If u can't spare a few extra hundred on a belt that lasts and that is comfortable then u need to increase ur hourly rate or at least admit to yourself your a slight tight ass. As far as the tibone goes its OK but I was never a subcontractor for Jesus and work in the 21st century therefore I use a nail gun as much as possible. I believe the hammer is good but not 250 good. I prob will buy another but on eBay or second hand.


That looks like a promo pic, all the tools are clean, witch ones are for holding the sheep?. :whistling


----------



## stewthechippy

Holding sheep? Is that a new Zealand joke? As mentioned all gear arrived at once


----------



## m1911

fredwis said:


> My new Diamondbacks. Its a Lynx with 6" belt, medium size bags, Ranger green color. Used them today for first time and really happy with my decision. Joel and Lori are awesome and I am proud to support such a great American made product/company.


Those look like car seat belts sewn to those pockets


----------



## stewthechippy

Well anyhow db is a USA made brand so you guys of all people should be supporting their products. Australian tools and equip are mostly cheap Chinese crap or overprice Australian made rubbish.


----------



## Pako

m1911 said:


> Those look like car seat belts sewn to those pockets


its because it really is seat belt material, its really strong durable and light


----------



## AZ_Framer

stewthechippy said:


> Hi just like to post best combo for any carpenter. My gear arrived last week. Best tool belt period hands down. Owned several $100 junk I.e bucketboss, dead on. Etc all crap. If u can't spare a few extra hundred on a belt that lasts and that is comfortable then u need to increase ur hourly rate or at least admit to yourself your a slight tight ass. As far as the tibone goes its OK but I was never a subcontractor for Jesus and work in the 21st century therefore I use a nail gun as much as possible. I believe the hammer is good but not 250 good. I prob will buy another but on eBay or second hand.


 Say what you want, but CLC, Ergodyne, and ToolRider all have good bags for around $100....that dont look like sandwhich bags. 
Im not doubting the quality of Diamondback bags. Considering the price I'd want quality too, but not everyone is gonna drop $200 plus on bags. 

Cheap $50 bags is one thing, but anyone can spend $100-$130 for some good bags. The ultimate purpose is to CARRY your tools.


----------



## m1911

AZ_Framer said:


> Say what you want, but CLC, Ergodyne, and ToolRider all have good bags for around $100....that dont look like sandwhich bags.
> Im not doubting the quality of Diamondback bags. Considering the price I'd want quality too, but not everyone is gonna drop $200 plus on bags.
> 
> Cheap $50 bags is one thing, but anyone can spend $100-$130 for some good bags. The ultimate purpose is to CARRY your tools.


I like CLC tool totes, I have a few. They are good soft tool bags.


----------



## stewthechippy

I guess the great thing I notice about db is the bags sit beside u and not on your thighs so they fly around when walking kneeling etc.


----------



## Pako

AZ_Framer said:


> Say what you want, but CLC, Ergodyne, and ToolRider all have good bags for around $100....that dont look like sandwhich bags.
> Im not doubting the quality of Diamondback bags. Considering the price I'd want quality too, but not everyone is gonna drop $200 plus on bags.
> 
> Cheap $50 bags is one thing, but anyone can spend $100-$130 for some good bags. The ultimate purpose is to CARRY your tools.


The main reason I got diamondbacks is for the ability to have the setup I wanted and have my tools organized the way I wanted. the durability only needs to be equal to the to the amount of money I spent more on diamondbacks for me to consider them worth it.

I use to always have my utility knife or pencils fall out of my bags and my tool pouch had everything in it except my chalk line. now its all clean and organized


----------



## jr1990

Like the look of db's myself, but cant get used to nylon, had a few sets n keep going back to leather.


----------



## m1911

jr1990 said:


> Like the look of db's myself, but cant get used to nylon, had a few sets n keep going back to leather.


I had nylon, to me leather feels "right."


----------



## jr1990

the only thing I hate about leather bags is when they sag too much. At first they are too stiff, then go to perfection.....then sag too much and Han down by your knees.


----------



## m1911

jr1990 said:


> the only thing I hate about leather bags is when they sag too much. At first they are too stiff, then go to perfection.....then sag too much and Han down by your knees.


Sounds like you're describing breasts!:laughing:


----------



## AZ_Framer

jr1990 said:


> the only thing I hate about leather bags is when they sag too much. At first they are too stiff, then go to perfection.....then sag too much and Han down by your knees.










m1911 said:


> Sounds like you're describing breasts!:laughing:



Hahahaha made my night...


----------



## jr1990

typically how long does a leather belt take to break in?? My pouches are nice and supple but the belt itself is a tad newer and solid as a rock still.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

The Oxy fatlip are a good combo of Leather and canvas. The pockets don't close up and your hand don't rub against the canvas as you grab stuff out all day because of the Leather lips. Been very happy with mine. Not the cheapest belts but will probably last me a lifetime.


----------



## asgoodasdead

jr1990 said:


> typically how long does a leather belt take to break in?? My pouches are nice and supple but the belt itself is a tad newer and solid as a rock still.


slather the belt with boot oil


----------



## LockTalk

BCConstruction said:


> The Oxy fatlip are a good combo of Leather and canvas. The pockets don't close up and your hand don't rub against the canvas as you grab stuff out all day because of the Leather lips. Been very happy with mine. Not the cheapest belts but will probably last me a lifetime.



Good to hear I ordered a set the second week of January, the left handed tool pouch and the right handed fastener bag, I'm told I want see it till mid March which sucks but non the less I'm excited


----------



## asgoodasdead

LockTalk said:


> Good to hear I ordered a set the second week of January, the left handed tool pouch and the right handed fastener bag, I'm told I want see it till mid March which sucks but non the less I'm excited


where the hell did you order from?! could have gotten it off amazon and had it in 2 days.


----------



## LockTalk

asgoodasdead said:


> where the hell did you order from?! could have gotten it off amazon and had it in 2 days.



In Canada we get screwed can't order off amazon.com and for the most part if we (in my experience) order anything from the USA shipping is a joke. Like 100$ min by the time most companies add duty and taxes ect ect 
I have an address I ship some stuff to in PA but I don't like to do it all that often a big pain in the ass, part of life I guess...
I was told occidental basically runs at 110% order capacity and expect things that aren't in stock to take 6-8 weeks from them seems weird but from what I hear the diamond backs take that too....


----------



## Youngin'

I'm in Edmonton and got my Occidental belt from Atlas Machinery out of Toronto. 

Diamondback is a small husband and wife team.


----------



## LockTalk

Youngin' said:


> I'm in Edmonton and got my Occidental belt from Atlas Machinery out of Toronto.
> 
> Diamondback is a small husband and wife team.



That's who I'm dealing with they are great in there and really have good selection just didn't have what I wanted lol


----------



## Youngin'

Ah that's too bad, can't say I've tried special ordering anything from them before.


----------



## fredwis

After almost 2 weeks with my new Diamondbacks running lots of interior trim I am really happy with them. 

I am a highly organized person and enjoy having places for all my tools and fasteners. The bags tend to hug my body and I find myself bumping into things less. The hammer loop position is amazing, never feel my hammer banging into me yet its still easy to grab. The hidden pockets are great for holding strips of finish nails. 

Just for the record I am not/was not trying to start a leather vs canvas war. I used Oxys for years, spent a lot of money on different set ups and was never really happy. For me the bag openings where just too big with not enough organizational pockets or slots for tools. These cordura bags work great for me, that certainly doesn't mean they are perfect for everyone :thumbsup: .

Yes these are expensive but really not that much more than offerings from other companies. Joel and Lori build each belt to order one at a time. Not many examples of that exhist in our world. I am happy to spend the money on something I know will last a long time and also help support a small manufacturer. 

Jsut my 2 cents.


----------



## HawkCreek

Not as fancy as what some of you have but here are my AWP bags. I've got about two years on them and unless something drastic happens they appear to have several more years in them. They've had a few run ins with my leather working stuff to customize them but have not needed any repairs yet. Sorry for the poor lighting, I'll try for some better ones later (if I remember).


----------



## Calidecks

Does anyone know if Diamond backs are lighter then oxy's?


----------



## jr1990

very nice AWP bags dude


----------



## Youngin'

This came in the mail today. I'm pretty psyched to try it out on Monday.


----------



## Youngin'

I've been running base for 4 hours now and it chaffs a bit. I don't know if it's just needing to break it in or my 'no ass syndrome'. Still trying to find the right height where it's not going to rub so much.


----------



## SAcarpenter

Youngin' said:


> I've been running base for 4 hours now and it chaffs a bit. I don't know if it's just needing to break it in or my 'no ass syndrome'. Still trying to find the right height where it's not going to rub so much.



Mine did too at first. It wears in a little after a while. Maybe try washing it too. Run it over a couple times, beat it with a bat, what ever it takes. You won't hurt it


----------



## Youngin'

SAcarpenter said:


> ...You won't hurt it


I don't doubt it. After seeing the 15 year and 25 year old belts on here I'm sure they could handle some tough love.


----------



## CanningCustom

Youngin' said:


> I don't doubt it. After seeing the 15 year and 25 year old belts on here I'm sure they could handle some tough love.


I gave my oxylights some tough love when I first got them too.


----------



## LockTalk

CanningCustom said:


> I gave my oxylights some tough love when I first got them too.



What'd you do!! I need to know I just got mine about 2 weeks ago and as of now I hate it!! It just doesn't work for me. From what I read it will get better once I wear it in but in the mean time any suggestions to help break them in


----------



## Shellbuilder

Speed square slot sucks on Dbacks


----------



## Youngin'

I've got more pockets in these pouches than I know what to do with. Better start buying tools to fill them!


----------



## CanningCustom

LockTalk said:


> What'd you do!! I need to know I just got mine about 2 weeks ago and as of now I hate it!! It just doesn't work for me. From what I read it will get better once I wear it in but in the mean time any suggestions to help break them in


Hot bath  you will get some funny looks so be prepared


----------



## m1911

Youngin' said:


> I've got more pockets in these pouches than I know what to do with. *Better start buying tools to fill them!*


And stock up on the Bengay for your lower back! :laughing:


----------



## SAcarpenter

Shellbuilder said:


> Speed square slot sucks on Dbacks



Really?! I actually like it better than my old ones. I don't have to look every time I put it back


----------



## jlyons

I may have found occidental bliss. I wasn't happy with the loops that go on the belt that come with the suspenders so I put my belt less kit through the bags to attach the suspenders.


----------



## CanningCustom

jlyons said:


> View attachment 168689
> I may have found occidental bliss. I wasn't happy with the loops that go on the belt that come with the suspenders so I put my belt less kit through the bags to attach the suspenders.
> View attachment 168697


I did the same exact thing. Works great lol


----------



## jlyons

The only remaining problem is that i wish the large belt went just an inch or maybe 2 smaller for the summer and I don't have the suspenders on. I had it pretty well maxed out this winter the other way over all my clothes.


----------



## jetdawg

I just cannot fault anything occidental makes the quality is outstanding. Having dealt with other brands they've always been good like old mcguire nicholas and currently r&j, the oxy stuff is a notch above. Great setup jlyons.


----------



## fishaf36

I have the exact same belt. I am starting to find my hips are sore at the end of the day, and am wondering if suspenders would help transfer the weight to other parts of my body. Wondering how you like those suspenders?


----------



## jlyons

I am really liking them so far. We will see what will happen this summer. I could see them getting a little warm.


----------



## BradingCon

I have those suspenders. They are great. They do get a tad warm in the summer. But every time I say I'm gonna go without them I have them back on within an hour.


----------



## CanningCustom

I wear mine all year. Now i wear mine because I have a back problem so I can't go without them but you'll get used to them in the summer


----------



## kwunch

Finally posting in the thread that brought me to CT in he first place. :thumbsup:

Originally wanted the fat lip set when the time came (and I still really wish this set had two outter bags on the left, but I can make do), but I came across these in a local hardware store. Had never seen an Occidental set up in person and had no intentions of actually pulling the trigger on them (was basically just doing paint work at the time), just wanted to try them on and see what the fuss was all about.

Asked the clerk if he'd unlock them for me, then cracked a joke about these being the only items in the store with some sort of theft deterrent. He informed me that about a year prior to me asking about them they also had the Adjust-to-Fit Fat Lips and the Green Building Framer set on a wall display with these up by the front door, but someone snagged them and ran out the front door with 'em. 

So as I was setting them down and saying "Man, that's some bullchit. I'm sorry but these are a little out of my price range today," he said if I had cash on me they were mine for $150. They've just been trying to get rid of them to offset the loss a little bit, but it's a homeowner type hardware store and the only belts they move are the $20 leather apron type.

So they sat basically unused for awhile (occasional use, but never got dirty enough to show anybody :whistling), jumped around between plaster ceiling/wall demo, hanging drywall ceilings and concrete floor demo this week, set up accordingly (not pictured is m12 fuel impact that fits perfectly in the right tool holster).

The suspenders, my ode to Larry Haun, were nice for all of the first two days, pretty sure my sweat has destroyed the elasticity. Set of Strongholds in my near future; hanging drywall I kept saying "Man, it'd be really nice to have a pencil right here."


----------



## jlyons

Try occidental stronghold suspenders, they won't cut Into you.


----------



## Spyrus

I rock the hip buddies and don't have the hip problems I was having with my old Cadillac or ergodyne pouches. When I do get sore it's from my tool belt compressing my pants belt into me....


----------



## asgoodasdead

Occidental has quite a business. "buy our $250 toolbelts. Not comfortable? buy our $100 suspenders or $65 hip buddies. still not comfortable? spend another $250 on one of our belt-less systems/vests." before you know it, you've given them $500+


----------



## jetdawg

Look at the occidental sheepskin hip pads, your hips will thank you.


----------



## Calidecks

jetdawg said:


> Look at the occidental sheepskin hip pads, your hips will thank you.


Tried those. They aren't a great choice when it's triple digits out. I can see them working great for our brothers to the north though.


----------



## CanningCustom

Californiadecks said:


> Tried those. They aren't a great choice when it's triple digits out. I can see them working great for our brothers to the north though.


Lol not even for us, I wear the hip buddies as well.


----------



## StinkyTool

asgoodasdead said:


> they're just really really dirty. no rips or anything. I think they weigh less than 3 lbs empty including the belt. and the weight is distributed really well with that back support style belt. yeah, contact through the website works. he'll email you back in a day or a few depending on how swamped he is. otherwise call him.


AGAD,

Did you give Dennis a drawing of what you wanted? He's asking for a blueprint, which is fine and I totally understand where he's coming from, but I have to say I'm a terrible artist. The worst, in fact.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Haha, no. I guess what you want is unorthodox? my belt started off as an NS404 liteframer order. then when I spoke to him on the phone and explained what I wanted, it changed to an NS305 and then I customized it with the velcro pocket, chose the nylon "back supporter" belt (he also has 2 other style nylon belts and various leather belts) with the leather hammer holders(you can also get nylon or metal hammer holders) and gave him a measurement of my waist. and specified color. started with black then changed my mind to hunter green when he told me all the colors of nylon I could choose from(A LOT). he also emailed me pictures of different belts and pouches he makes.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Some photos of other nylon belt styles he makes.


----------



## jlyons

I would love to see a large selection of stuff he has made to get the heats turning.


----------



## asgoodasdead

jlyons said:


> I would love to see a large selection of stuff he has made to get the heats turning.


here's some leather stuff he had sent me.


----------



## CanningCustom

asgoodasdead said:


> here's some leather stuff he had sent me.


You on commission bro lol


----------



## asgoodasdead

says the guy with a Makita avatar


----------



## StinkyTool

asgoodasdead said:


> here's some leather stuff he had sent me.


He does some nice work. Thank you for posting all that you have. It's very helpful. I'll be sure to post pics if he ends up building a rig for me. Sure do look great.


----------



## superseal

I just got done splurging on a tool binge and picked up some new belts myself...

Still not done putting them together as I plan on having some custom touches done to them by my older brother who does custom leather work.


----------



## saynever

Commercial electric work here. 1 year left in my apprenticeship. Had this setup a few years now. Added hip buddies last week. Dunno what I was waiting for. Load it up and it can be heavy with two pairs of channels, hammer, conduit fittings etc. Normally I try to rotate tools vs add to this basic lineup to keep weight down. 

Wish it had one more pocket on either side dedicated for anti shorts when roughing in mc. Might add a small clip on or a small one on the back when needed. 

Normally my fastener bag from top down goes screws, misc, wirenuts.


----------



## superseal

I see the knipex in there...linesman or high leverage cutter?


----------



## saynever

superseal said:


> I see the knipex in there...linesman or high leverage cutter?



Linesman. Just picked up the 10" diagonals tho. Had the linesman plierd as long as the belt.


----------



## jetdawg

Looks like the smaller electrician's setup they have. What torpedo holster is that I can't make it out. The 10" dikes are exceptional.


----------



## saynever

jetdawg said:


> Looks like the smaller electrician's setup they have. What torpedo holster is that I can't make it out. The 10" dikes are exceptional.


Just the stabila leather one. Have had that 4 years. A chip in the main vial and alittke PVC glue smear on the same vial is making me want to pick up a new one. It's getting hard to read. :laughing:


----------



## shanewreckd

Still have the Task Signature belt on the go. I have a love hate for it to be honest. Since replacing the garbage belt with a 3" Ranger it had been better though.


----------



## Tom thumb

I've got a Frankenstein tool belt. I have a dead on belt with a dead on carpenter bag, an AWP electricians bag , klein bolt bag hanging on the back, with a clc hammer holder and tape holder , not to mention husky suspenders. It works for me it's like it's custom...haha. I can't see spending 300 hundred bucks on a set of oxy bags, I would be scared to scratch it.


----------



## Jud

*out with the old...*

The above have about 6yrs on them and I finally realized they weren't comfortable anymore. (probably haven't been for 2yrs) Picked up the Oxy Finisher over the weekend and I like what I've chosen. Still getting used to the layout differences but they're already far more efficient and comfortable.


----------



## Sunset Designs

Just added the third bag a month ago and I am still not sold on it. I keep a small bottle of chalk, a mini chalk box, and my 100' tape in the back bag. Being skinny doesn't really help and it bunches the bags up with my hammer holster. May have to go back to two bags :/


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Sunset Designs said:


> Just added the third bag a month ago and I am still not sold on it. I keep a small bottle of chalk, a mini chalk box, and my 100' tape in the back bag. Being skinny doesn't really help and it bunches the bags up with my hammer holster. May have to go back to two bags :/



Oh man that is a lot of stuff to haul around all day! 
Don't you find that those bags turn you into a 5' wide, door jamb wrecking, achy back having, dropping screws all over, monster?


----------



## asgoodasdead

that's gotta be 20lbs loaded. your poor back.


----------



## Sunset Designs

I try to keep them as balanced as possible. I do all commercial so luckily the jambs aren't in while I am framing lol. But I am super skinny so when I have them on I make it through doorways straight on. I do carry alot of crap but I make sure to buy the lightest hand tools possible and dump off whatever I don't need for the day in my toolbox. I don't even wear bags when I am doing finish. I have a cart that rolls around with me with a tray I take off when need be.


----------



## asgoodasdead

light hand tools help, but that belt has to weigh 15 lbs empty. occi leather is heavy as balls.


----------



## shanewreckd

I'm fairly certain my bag weighs on average 30# doing commercial... And that's without a 3rd bag. I carry a chit ton of duplex :laughing:


----------



## Agility

Sunset Designs said:


> Just added the third bag a month ago and I am still not sold on it. I keep a small bottle of chalk, a mini chalk box, and my 100' tape in the back bag. Being skinny doesn't really help and it bunches the bags up with my hammer holster. May have to go back to two bags :/



What are you laying out that you need a 100' tape and a refill bottle of chalk with you all day, every day?


----------



## CanningCustom

Stole my question lol


----------



## Sunset Designs

Agility said:


> What are you laying out that you need a 100' tape and a refill bottle of chalk with you all day, every day?


I do mostly ground up restaurant and church projects. I carry the 100' tape for overall dimensions of slab, full building span wood truss lengths, and for some odd reason it just never leaves my bags. The chalk refill is literally the smallest bottle ever, and I could probably do without but I don't realize it's there most of the time. I carry way too much, but I always catch myself needing something or getting asked by my guys for something. I just may weigh them when I get home just to see how bad they really are.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Agility said:


> What are you laying out that you need a 100' tape and a refill bottle of chalk with you all day, every day?


Gotta be prepared. Especially laying out commercial buildings. 35' only goes so far.


----------



## Sunset Designs

JR Shepstone said:


> Gotta be prepared. Especially laying out commercial buildings. 35' only goes so far.


Very true. At one point I had a 40' Fat Max. One week into it I put it in my toolbox and it hasn't seen light in almost a year. The thing was ridiculous heavy. I was afraid to drop it off a ladder or scaffold for fear of killing someone below me.


----------



## shanewreckd

JR Shepstone said:


> Gotta be prepared. Especially laying out commercial buildings. 35' only goes so far.


Yup. I used to carry my 30M tape all the time too. Until I realized it wasn't long enough and I needed to just keep the 60M steel tape near me all the time


----------



## JR Shepstone

These aren't heavy at all...


----------



## TempestV

I have a 40' tape. It's absolutely invaluable in certain situations. When it isn't, it very quickly ends up back in the job box, and a 25-30' tape takes it's place.


----------



## Sunset Designs

20 lbs fully loaded with all my hand tools.


----------



## kwunch

asgoodasdead said:


> that's gotta be 20lbs loaded. your poor back.


With suspenders I find it's always my shoulders that get beat up before my back ever feels it. :whistling

I've been contemplating a small third bag on my Occi's just to keep a bottle of water and random stuff like h-clips/staples in. Don't think I'd go as full size as that leather one, just been looking for a cheapy that will actually fit on my belt.


----------



## JR Shepstone

kwunch said:


> With suspenders I find it's always my shoulders that get beat up before my back ever feels it. :whistling
> 
> I've been contemplating a small third bag on my Occi's just to keep a bottle of water and random stuff like h-clips/staples in. Don't think I'd go as full size as that leather one, just been looking for a cheapy that will actually fit on my belt.


Either your hips are gonna hurt without suspenders, or your shoulders will with them. 

Your pick.


----------



## asgoodasdead

or you wear a light belt that distributes weight properly and nothing hurts. that's what I do.


----------



## JR Shepstone

asgoodasdead said:


> or you wear a light belt that distributes weight properly and nothing hurts. that's what I do.


Pics of this sorcery or it didn't happen.

(or a detailed description will suffice.)


----------



## asgoodasdead

JR Shepstone said:


> Pics of this sorcery or it didn't happen.
> 
> (or a detailed description will suffice.)


Mcrose Nylon. it's mostly the belt


----------



## JR Shepstone

asgoodasdead said:


> Mcrose Nylon. it's mostly the belt


Nice. Thanks. 

I've got a padded belt floating around somewhere. Maybe I should try it after all.


----------



## Pro framer

Looking to by clc 5605 m, any experience?


----------



## superseal

CLC makes some good stuff at very reasonable prices. I still have a 1923X CLC 10 pocket nail and tool bag from 20 years ago that I rotate into the schedule.

My helper calls it the ball bag because I can swing it around on the belt anywhere I need it. Great for roofing!


----------



## asgoodasdead

Pro framer said:


> Looking to by clc 5605 m, any experience?


guy i used to work with has had his for like 15 years. very light, very comfortable, and very durable. "m" stands for "medium" FYI


----------



## jetdawg

Pro framer said:


> Looking to by clc 5605 m, any experience?


Avoid current clc they've cheapened the product compared to these guys who have older versions. Great if you want to replace them after a year.


----------



## TEnglish14

I just bought another clc pouch to replace the one I bought last November... And I don't wear them every day. I was pissed it tore apart already but for $15 I accepted it. If I wore them everyday I would buy something nicer


Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## superseal

That's a shame to hear CLC is getting cheap...I swear I love my old leather 10 pocket and was looking to get a new one. 

I'm slowly breaking in the last two oxy sets I got, I love them as well.

The last shot is my old CLC


----------



## asgoodasdead

the clc set I bought a few years ago was great quality. just too stiff and bulky for me. I gave it to a co worker and he's still wearing it daily and it still has no tears.


----------



## TEnglish14

I'm hoping I just got a bad one, it was only one of the bags out of the two so we will see, I love the set up of the bags though


Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## JR Shepstone

I wish it was easier to find two bags like Superseal has. Two simple leather pouches, ten pockets, big enough to get your hands in, for those days doing things you don't need the Occi's for. 

They don't make things like they used too...


----------



## superseal

JR Shepstone said:


> I wish it was easier to find two bags like Superseal has. Two simple leather pouches, ten pockets, big enough to get your hands in, for those days doing things you don't need the Occi's for.
> 
> They don't make things like they used too...


They still have them...not sure the quality but the premium 10 pocket looks okay. Doesn't have the two hammers loops though, only the 8 pocket.

http://goclc.com/Products/Work-Gear-Carpenter-Nail-Tool-Bags-Pouches


----------



## asgoodasdead

you can get leather 10 pockets anywhere...


----------



## Pro framer

Thanks for info.


----------



## Pro framer

I got my occi 5055 suspenders today seams like great stuff very comfy.


----------



## TEnglish14

New vs. Old, even though the old ripped I replaced it with the same


----------



## superseal

That's the suede version and not as durable as the premium cowhide.

Still wouldn't expect it to rip, you might of had a scar on the leather which creates a weak spot.

Still a damn good value for what you get.

My old one, like I said, has the double hammer loop instead of the tape holder...I don't think they make it in a ten pocket anymore :sad:

I thought you might have gotten this one since you had bad luck with the other...


----------



## TempestV

I've worked with a couple guys that had this set:
http://goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-Carpenter-Leather-Tool-Belts/21448
They are very good quality, maybe as good as Occidental Leather. You can find them online for about $150.


----------



## JR Shepstone

TempestV said:


> I've worked with a couple guys that had this set:
> http://goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-Carpenter-Leather-Tool-Belts/21448
> They are very good quality, maybe as good as Occidental Leather. You can find them online for about $150.


I know a guy that got that set. Ripped a pocket off on the first day. 

And what is with the handles?


----------



## JR Shepstone

superseal said:


> That's the suede version and not as durable as the premium cowhide.
> 
> Still wouldn't expect it to rip, you might of had a scar on the leather which creates a weak spot.
> 
> Still a damn good value for what you get.
> 
> My old one, like I said, has the double hammer loop instead of the tape holder...I don't think they make it in a ten pocket anymore :sad:
> 
> I thought you might have gotten this one since you had bad luck with the other...


Yes. That tape holder is so hokey to me. Does anyone actually use that?

Plus the leather stretches a little.


----------



## Calidecks

JR Shepstone said:


> Yes. That tape holder is so hokey to me. Does anyone actually use that?
> 
> Plus the leather stretches a little.


I love the tape holder similar to that on my oxxy's.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Californiadecks said:


> I love the tape holder similar to that on my oxxy's.


I meant the metal clip on the single leather pouch Superseal posted. 

Not the Occi imitations Tempest did. 

THAT tape holder is ergonomic, and now second nature. Although it does block access to the tool holders a bit.


----------



## Calidecks

JR Shepstone said:


> I meant the metal clip on the single leather pouch Superseal posted.
> 
> Not the Occi imitations Tempest did.
> 
> THAT tape holder is ergonomic, and now second nature. Although it does block access to the tool holders a bit.


Yep, it can Hinder getting tools out of the main bag. Sucks because I've contemplated getting a different setup just because of that. But I am so used to that tape holder I never pursue it.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Californiadecks said:


> Yep, it can Hinder getting tools out of the main bag. Sucks because I've contemplated getting a different setup just because of that. But I am so used to that tape holder I never pursue it.


What would you get?

I love my Occi's, if anything I would try a nylon set to take off some of the weight.


----------



## Calidecks

JR Shepstone said:


> What would you get?
> 
> I love my Occi's, if anything I would try a nylon set to take off some of the weight.


Got my eye on these


----------



## Calidecks

Right now these are what I'm using


----------



## Calidecks

The belt on that Brown set look much more comfortable


----------



## shanewreckd

Question regarding the Occi's.

With the speed square on the main fastener bag, and that smaller bag above it, does that hinder or limit the use of that main bag? I have the Task Signature and that bag is WIDE open for the very large quantity of 3 1/4" duplex I run through. So thoughts on that would be nice.


And I guess secondary question, could I fit my Klein rebar linesman's pliers in the rear most tool slot on the tool side? Would it stretch that much? Looks kinda tight from the computer screen.


----------



## Walraven

Californiadecks said:


> The belt on that Brown set look much more comfortable


The adjust to fit set up is real comfy i recomend it.


----------



## TEnglish14

superseal said:


> That's the suede version and not as durable as the premium cowhide.
> 
> Still wouldn't expect it to rip, you might of had a scar on the leather which creates a weak spot.
> 
> Still a damn good value for what you get.
> 
> My old one, like I said, has the double hammer loop instead of the tape holder...I don't think they make it in a ten pocket anymore :sad:
> 
> I thought you might have gotten this one since you had bad luck with the other...


I really like the belt, and figured I could have just gotten a defect pouch or something along those lines and since I don't wear it everyday I figured might as well give it another try. Still trying to get everything situated.

This is the current setup, I just added the knife sheath since retracting the blade with after cutting shingles is hard to do and i actually cut through the string on the little pocket by my hammer. But now my knife is in an awkward spot so I'm thinking I'll just rivet the cut pocket so my knife will stay. My first belt had the tape in the back and now that second nature and I'm not sure I would like my hammer in the back. Might switch things up the next couple of weekends and get a feel for different setups. 



I'll also, I just realized my pliers are missing...


----------



## superseal

Walraven said:


> The adjust to fit set up is real comfy i recomend it.


I would agree, although I'm finding myself still searching for the perfect bag. I'm gonna have my brother add some carry handles to it and rivet some loops in some of those big pockets for more tool storage.


----------



## jetdawg

Only problem with the adjust to fits is that you can't swap out bags since they're permanently attached to the belt. If you don't mind that they are a good choice and that color only comes in that style for some reason. They were originally designed for east coasters who layer a lot during the winter and would adjust to fit them during that time and revert back during summer.


----------



## Joemack1

Cali

I would think hard about the occi adjust to fit tool belt. The padded belt is nice at first but it doesn't stay that padded for long. Plus the belt overlaps in the back where your hammer holder is, and for me is uncomfortable.


----------



## Youngin'

I have the adjust to fit oxy lites and I find them uncomfortable. Might go to a diamondback raptor with an 8" belt.


----------



## Calidecks

Well I think you guys saved me a bucket of money. I've never seen them at any store to try them on, I was going to just wing it.


----------



## hillbilly512

I bought the adjust to fit and they have been sitting for the last year. I thought they were the cake at first but i find as soon as i put a sweatshirt on they are too far back and as soon as i widen them to fit perfect i go back to inside work or we get a warm few days and i have to shrink them. To do it all again i wouldnt get an adjust to fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempestV

Youngin' said:


> I have the adjust to fit oxy lites and I find them uncomfortable. Might go to a diamondback raptor with an 8" belt.


I have a diamondback belt (6"?) On my ironworking bags, which I've weighed before at 50 lbs, and the belt stands up to that quite well. I changed out the buckle for a metal cobra buckle because I was afraid of the plastic buckle breaking. The velcro trouser belt that comes with the diamondback belts makes a big difference. The trouser belt has hook velcro on the outside, which locks into loop velcro on the inside of the tool belt.


----------



## Youngin'

TempestV said:


> I have a diamondback belt (6"?) On my ironworking bags, which I've weighed before at 50 lbs, and the belt stands up to that quite well. I changed out the buckle for a metal cobra buckle because I was afraid of the plastic buckle breaking. The velcro trouser belt that comes with the diamondback belts makes a big difference. The trouser belt has hook velcro on the outside, which locks into loop velcro on the inside of the tool belt.


I actually have the Lynx set with a 6" belt for finishing and I'm very impressed with it. I'm surprised with how much I can cram into it and still stay comfortable.

If I order a raptor set I'll get the suspenders as well.


----------



## TempestV

My ironworking belt is a diamondback belt with occidental pouches, and my carpenter belt is an occidental belt and sheepskin pad, with diamondback pouches.


----------



## Youngin'

Best of both worlds!


----------



## m1911

My tool belt is a young kid i pay to follow me around with a 5gallon bucket full of tools - my back never felt better...


----------



## Calidecks

m1911 said:


> My tool belt is a young kid i pay to follow me around with a 5gallon bucket full of tools - my back never felt better...


Hey I got one of those. Except he wears bags with my tools. All he does all day is hand me tools. I say impact I get an impact. I say saw he hands me a saw. He's actually learning what I'm going to need next without me saying a word. It's the greatest thing since surgery.


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Hey I got one of those. Except he wears bags with my tools. All he does all day is hand me tools. I say impact I get an impact. I say saw he hands me a saw. He's actually learning what I'm going to need next without me saying a word. It's the greatest thing since surgery.


If only it were that way at home... give me samich... give me beer... give me... LOL


----------



## superseal

Finally got my Fat lip modified for additional tool storage and added some carry handles.

My older brother Tony is an ace with leather...it's what he does. He made me a custom cover for the Superduty console when I bought it and it's holding up great... still want him to do my seats one day.

Anyhoot, I told him what I wanted and then let him figure it out.

I think he did a nice job, even on the color.

I'll have to give it a spin and see how it works.


----------



## TempestV

That looks great! Looks factory.


----------



## superseal

Nice balance to it as well :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal

TempestV said:


> That looks great! Looks factory.


You mean the bag or console?

He does a nice job for sure...


----------



## TempestV

I meant the bags.... but now that you mention it, both.


----------



## Calidecks

superseal said:


> Finally got my Fat lip modified for additional tool storage and added some carry handles.
> 
> My older brother Tony is an ace with leather...it's what he does. He made me a custom cover for the Superduty console when I bought it and it's holding up great... still want him to do my seats one day.
> 
> Anyhoot, I told him what I wanted and then let him figure it out.
> 
> I think he did a nice job, even on the color.
> 
> I'll have to give it a spin and see how it works.


Let's see it full of tools


----------



## Metro M & L

Yeah, full of tools. BIG BLACK GREASY ONES all up in there. Take em out and stuff them Right back in! Lets put thise fun bags to work. 

Edit; wrong forum my bad.


----------



## madmax718

almost made me spit my coffee. good for a morning laugh.


----------



## Calidecks

Metro M & L said:


> Yeah, full of tools. BIG BLACK GREASY ONES all up in there. Take em out and stuff them Right back in! Lets put thise fun bags to work.
> 
> Edit; wrong forum my bad.


That's just filthy! :laughing:


----------



## anthonyrulz103

Gonna keep the thread going. Anyone have suggestions on how to loosen up the side leather hammer loop on the oxys? In particular the nylon 7 bag framers. I really prefer that side loop over the back hammer loop but only problem is cant get my tibone curved handle to go in and out with out using 2 hands to do it. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Walraven

anthonyrulz103 said:


> Gonna keep the thread going. Anyone have suggestions on how to loosen up the side leather hammer loop on the oxys? In particular the nylon 7 bag framers. I really prefer that side loop over the back hammer loop but only problem is cant get my tibone curved handle to go in and out with out using 2 hands to do it. Anyone have any suggestions?


I replaced it with a metal loop.


----------



## kwunch

anthonyrulz103 said:


> Gonna keep the thread going. Anyone have suggestions on how to loosen up the side leather hammer loop on the oxys? In particular the nylon 7 bag framers. I really prefer that side loop over the back hammer loop but only problem is cant get my tibone curved handle to go in and out with out using 2 hands to do it. Anyone have any suggestions?


It'll stretch out over time. The knob at the bottom of the Stiletto wood handled/hatchet style is pretty big, was a pain at first as well. For awhile I'd just twist it around inside the loop whenever I sheathed/holstered it. Between that and tucking the hammer behind my knee whenever I kneel down (and having the hammer head pry on it a little) it's opened up to the point where there's no resistance. The friction between the plastic and leather may be at play as well.

I'd say replace it with a ring, but not listening to my hammer clank around a ring has been music to my ears.


----------



## CanningCustom

anthonyrulz103 said:


> Gonna keep the thread going. Anyone have suggestions on how to loosen up the side leather hammer loop on the oxys? In particular the nylon 7 bag framers. I really prefer that side loop over the back hammer loop but only problem is cant get my tibone curved handle to go in and out with out using 2 hands to do it. Anyone have any suggestions?


I have that setup. It'll loosen up in no time.


----------



## Boda

I have the oxylight framers and like others have said the loop with open up for you, just need some break in time. I find that loop works great to hook a drill with a belt clip on, especially an impact.


----------



## Boda

Just got done with my annual cleaning and oiling. Ive had these pouches for almost 2.5 years and they are still going strong. There is a little fraying on top of one of the pouches, but I rough frame mostly so crawling in and out of trusses, through stud walls, ect, bound to happen. Only repairs have been to the clasps that hold the suspenders to the belt, which Oxy sent me replacements for. 

Word to the wise, don't hang your pouches by the suspenders in your work truck, the constant rocking back and forth while you drive will eat at the clasps, until they break. Once I stopped storing them like that the problem went away.

Here is my set up.

9515 - Adjust-to-Fit™ OxyLight™ Framer
5055 - Stronghold® Suspension System
5032 - Tapered Tool Holster
5545 - Leather Nail Strip Holster
5156 - 2" Cradle Hammer Holder
Gunook- Super Hook (Amazing for only $13)

I swapped out the original high mount hammer holder because it was too high, the cradle holder is at a more comfortable height for me. I had to cut out some of the slot to fit it around the belt, but plenty of virgin leather there. I then zip tied it to some of the webbing to keep it in place.

I used a sex screw through the belt to hold the Nail Strip holder in place, which also trapped the Tapered Tool Holster where I wanted it. I found the cats paw holder on the bag was too low and kept scraping my leg.

Finally I got a gunook and fed it through the webbing, after years of use it has seated itself and doesn't slide around. Having it in the webbing and not on either side of the pouch on the belt is perfect. I can still reach my hammer and tape while the gun is on the hook. It blocks my chalk line pouch a little, but no big deal.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Does anybody know where to order a hammer sleeve from? Diamond back wants $30 plus $40 to ship it to Canada.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Californiadecks said:


> Why do you guy wipe caulking all over your bags?


Usually don't have a rag to wipe it on. On the plus side it make it look like you are doing something. Or just making a huge mess not so good.


----------



## Tom Struble

i been eyeing this system

http://www.irondogtoolgear.com/pages/the-system


----------



## Youngin'

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Does anybody know where to order a hammer sleeve from? Diamond back wants $30 plus $40 to ship it to Canada.


Fastcap. I've actually got an extra you can have if you want. Doesn't work with a rubber handled hammer very well I found.

https://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=12946&idcategory=0


----------



## LockTalk

Tom Struble said:


> i been eyeing this system
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.irondogtoolgear.com/pages/the-system



I actually bought it last year and ended up returning it. I did like it and some of the features it was very very stiff. The reason I returned it was the weight it was super heavy with what I had on it and I thought the suspenders were lacking. I ended up getting s oxy and I also regret that!!

In hindsight I wish I would have kept it and given it a little more of a chance maybe with the oxy suspenders would have been better. 

But warning it is heavy


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Youngin' said:


> Fastcap. I've actually got an extra you can have if you want. Doesn't work with a rubber handled hammer very well I found.
> 
> https://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=12946&idcategory=0



I'll pm you


----------



## Tom Struble

LockTalk said:


> I actually bought it last year and ended up returning it. I did like it and some of the features it was very very stiff. The reason I returned it was the weight it was super heavy with what I had on it and I thought the suspenders were lacking. I ended up getting s oxy and I also regret that!!
> 
> In hindsight I wish I would have kept it and given it a little more of a chance maybe with the oxy suspenders would have been better.
> 
> But warning it is heavy


thanks!:thumbsup:thinking the ability to add/remove bags would actually help with the weight,there are times like when laying on a roof it would be great to adjust bag placement


what exactly did you not like about the suspenders?


----------



## LockTalk

Tom Struble said:


> thanks!:thumbsup:thinking the ability to add/remove bags would actually help with the weight,there are times like when laying on a roof it would be great to adjust bag placement
> 
> 
> what exactly did you not like about the suspenders?



They had zero padding, like it would have been better to go get ribbon from the dollar store and tied loops to the belt lol

One thing was tough for me was also the belt size. I would recommend getting 2 belts...
I wear a 34 waist pant and I bought the large belt as per their recommendation
I found I was at the very end of the belt and the Velcro part (which I loved) was getting a lot of use and would wear faster. But if I had a sweater on I would have to really suck in to get the belt done up, 
And because I'm in Canada the shipping is a joke to get it here so I wasn't going to order another one and pay the 100$ shipping charge. 
So just be mindful when ordering. May be easier to return some stuff rather then re order


----------



## Tom Struble

thanks again:thumbsup:

i did order a set,free shipping and a 15% coupon.i'll see how it goes


----------



## Pako

LockTalk said:


> They had zero padding, like it would have been better to go get ribbon from the dollar store and tied loops to the belt lol
> 
> One thing was tough for me was also the belt size. I would recommend getting 2 belts...
> I wear a 34 waist pant and I bought the large belt as per their recommendation
> I found I was at the very end of the belt and the Velcro part (which I loved) was getting a lot of use and would wear faster. But if I had a sweater on I would have to really suck in to get the belt done up,
> And because I'm in Canada the shipping is a joke to get it here so I wasn't going to order another one and pay the 100$ shipping charge.
> So just be mindful when ordering. May be easier to return some stuff rather then re order


I think I set my belt 3 inch longer when I'm working outside in the cold than when I'm working indoors.

I'm changing topic a little but its a bit more annoying with my diamondback set than it was when I was using a CLC leather setup. because its not as easy to adjust as to just put it in another hole, and the pouches are velcro'ed to the belt so unless I take the time to change that, they are farther on the side. I feel like it would be the same with the irondog setup even if you can change it around, its not as easy as just sliding them around your leather belt


----------



## Tom Struble

see..it's that ''sliding'' that i hate,every time you put the belt down you need to readjust


----------



## JT Wood

Tom Struble said:


> thanks!:thumbsup:thinking the ability to add/remove bags would actually help with the weight,there are times like when laying on a roof it would be great to adjust bag placement
> 
> 
> what exactly did you not like about the suspenders?


I usually use my bags as a pillow when I lay down on the roof :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble

..i tire easily these days..:yawn:


----------



## Boda

Tom Struble said:


> see..it's that ''sliding'' that i hate,every time you put the belt down you need to readjust


The oxy adjust to fit comfort series eliminates sliding of the bags around the belt, while still allowing you to re position the bags, it takes a few minutes to adjust but I usually go with a summer or winter setting in the webbing, then use the holes in the leather to fine tune based on my clothing that day. The only downside is that once the bags go I'd have to buy a whole new set. Instead of just a new bag.

Realistically that might be some time though. Like I said earlier its been 2.5 years of hard abuse rough framing outside and still going strong.

I would highly recommend the suspenders though, go for the stronghold, bit more expensive but the padding is amazing. There just that extra support you need when hanging a framing gun from your belt.


----------



## Calidecks

Boda said:


> The oxy adjust to fit comfort series eliminates sliding of the bags around the belt, while still allowing you to re position the bags, it takes a few minutes to adjust but I usually go with a summer or winter setting in the webbing, then use the holes in the leather to fine tune based on my clothing that day. The only downside is that once the bags go I'd have to buy a whole new set. Instead of just a new bag.
> 
> Realistically that might be some time though. Like I said earlier its been 2.5 years of hard abuse rough framing outside and still going strong.
> 
> I would highly recommend the suspenders though, go for the stronghold, bit more expensive but the padding is amazing. There just that extra support you need when hanging a framing gun from your belt.


That padding scares me when it's 110 degrees out. Also my back likes it much better when the weight isn't hanging from my shoulders. I wore suspenders for about 15 years. Looking back I think it's what screwed me up. I know there will be a lot of push back on here. I even thought I could've been wrong and tried the suspenders again. Wrong! I was out for two weeks following, there's no doubt in my mind now. But everyone's back is different. Mine can't do suspenders.

What's certain is my back isn't taking any wieght from my bags if the bags are below my back. It's all legs then.


----------



## jetdawg

There is some fine tuning of the stronghold's yoke in order to take the pressure off the back. You have to adjust the position when you set everything up in order for it to be comfortable.


----------



## Calidecks

jetdawg said:


> There is some fine tuning of the stronghold's yoke in order to take the pressure off the back. You have to adjust the position when you set everything up in order for it to be comfortable.


Anything hanging above the waist will add weight to the back. Regardless of how it's adjusted.
It's about the weight not whether it's comfortable, evenly distributed, or any of that. If it's above the waist is being held up by your back.

Any weight on your shoulders is being held by the back. Any wieght below the waist is being held up by your legs and not your back.


----------



## Pako

I feel like I'm always bending forward a little bit when I'm wearing my suspenders. I alternate every 2 weeks using suspenders or just the belt. I believe changing regularly helps the body, I alternate between my work boots and shoes as often as I can too.

also about the pouches sliding, I really do like that its fixed on my diamondbacks, but I never bothered changing their positions. its a bit of a pain with the super strong velcros and sometimes Ill work outside and inside in the same day, or 1 day inside and the next outside so I just deal with it.


----------



## jetdawg

Californiadecks said:


> Anything hanging above the waist will add weight to the back. Regardless of how it's adjusted.
> It's about the weight not whether it's comfortable, evenly distributed, or any of that. If it's above the waist is being held up by your back.
> 
> Any weight on your shoulders is being held by the back. Any wieght below the waist is being held up by your legs and not your back.


I'm aware of the physics about the weight but I think everyone's spinal alignment differs in the same way some people can't do squats without hurting their backs and some people can squat 500 lbs with no issues. Once this issue is corrected some guys wouldn't be hurting with any type of suspenders. Lots of lower back pain stems from muscle tightness and spinal erector being locked up, not from sciatica or bone issues others purport.


----------



## pizalm

Californiadecks said:


> That padding scares me when it's 110 degrees out. Also my back likes it much better when the weight isn't hanging from my shoulders. I wore suspenders for about 15 years. Looking back I think it's what screwed me up. I know there will be a lot of push back on here. I even thought I could've been wrong and tried the suspenders again. Wrong! I was out for two weeks following, there's no doubt in my mind now. But everyone's back is different. Mine can't do suspenders.
> 
> What's certain is my back isn't taking any wieght from my bags if the bags are below my back. It's all legs then.



I was having some sore back issues then read one of your posts about suspenders. I took mine off and instant improvement. Tried suspenders again a few months later, they only lasted till lunch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradcon

I guess different strokes for different folks. I wear occis with the stronghold suspenders and I love them. No wear on my back at all. Little hot in the summer so several times I have removed them only to put them right back on because I can't stand the weight on my hips.


----------



## JT Wood

Tom Struble said:


> ..i tire easily these days..:yawn:


:wheelchair::wheelchair::wheelchair:

I love it when I get an excuse to use this guy. Usually it's reserved for tin. :laughing:


----------



## Boda

Bradcon said:


> I guess different strokes for different folks. I wear occis with the stronghold suspenders and I love them. No wear on my back at all. Little hot in the summer so several times I have removed them only to put them right back on because I can't stand the weight on my hips.


The stronghold's do get a bit hot in the summer, its essentially solid neoprene, which is nice cause they don't stink from the sweat. But honestly I'm a big guy and I'm already sweating my ass off without them so I don't notice much of a difference.

In the back department it looks like it depends on the guy, some find relief, some don't.

Personally I don't have any back pain. The main reason I wear them is I find my bags pull my pants off when constantly bending over :thumbup: without suspenders. I got tired of dropping my bags to re adjust everything. I don't think I carry an obscene amount of tools, but when loaded down with 6 racks of gun spikes, a full pouch of hand spikes and hand 8's, then throw a framing gun on the hook, it gets a bit heavy.

I think I need to get one of those kids that follow you around with a bucket :laughing:


----------



## Bradcon

Boda said:


> The stronghold's do get a bit hot in the summer, its essentially solid neoprene, which is nice cause they don't stink from the sweat. But honestly I'm a big guy and I'm already sweating my ass off without them so I don't notice much of a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> In the back department it looks like it depends on the guy, some find relief, some don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't have any back pain. The main reason I wear them is I find my bags pull my pants off when constantly bending over :thumbup: without suspenders. I got tired of dropping my bags to re adjust everything. I don't think I carry an obscene amount of tools, but when loaded down with 6 racks of gun spikes, a full pouch of hand spikes and hand 8's, then throw a framing gun on the hook, it gets a bit heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I need to get one of those kids that follow you around with a bucket :laughing:



You need to look at Cali's posts. He has mastered the art of the laborer tool carrier guy. Can't get much better on the back than that!


----------



## Calidecks

Bradcon said:


> You need to look at Cali's posts. He has mastered the art of the laborer tool carrier guy. Can't get much better on the back than that!


Exactly, the reason I don't need suspenders is because I have my nails following me around everywhere I go! If I am tired everything else follows me as well.


----------



## SamM

Grumpy said:


> Couldn't hurt anything... but I think we are currently too wide spread for it to bee TOO effective. Poised for growth.


So you've got a carpenters caddy?


----------



## Metro M & L

I gotta get me a caddy!


----------



## anthonyrulz103

kwunch said:


> It'll stretch out over time. The knob at the bottom of the Stiletto wood handled/hatchet style is pretty big, was a pain at first as well. For awhile I'd just twist it around inside the loop whenever I sheathed/holstered it. Between that and tucking the hammer behind my knee whenever I kneel down (and having the hammer head pry on it a little) it's opened up to the point where there's no resistance. The friction between the plastic and leather may be at play as well.
> 
> I'd say replace it with a ring, but not listening to my hammer clank around a ring has been music to my ears.


Yeah i figured it would loosen over time, so i guess i will just have to wait and play around with it a little bit. Thanks for the info guys. Maybe ill try some oil used to break in baseball gloves and see what that does?


----------



## anthonyrulz103

kwunch said:


> It'll stretch out over time. The knob at the bottom of the Stiletto wood handled/hatchet style is pretty big, was a pain at first as well. For awhile I'd just twist it around inside the loop whenever I sheathed/holstered it. Between that and tucking the hammer behind my knee whenever I kneel down (and having the hammer head pry on it a little) it's opened up to the point where there's no resistance. The friction between the plastic and leather may be at play as well.
> 
> I'd say replace it with a ring, but not listening to my hammer clank around a ring has been music to my ears.


Yeah i figured it would loosen over time, so i guess i will just have to wait and play around with it a little bit. Thanks for the info guys. Maybe ill try some oil used to break in baseball gloves and see what that does?


----------



## Tom Struble

Got my pouch today..see how it goes:thumbup:


----------



## asevereid

Tom Struble said:


> Got my pouch today..see how it goes


I'll help.... It goes around your waist.


----------



## jlhaslip

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Does anybody know where to order a hammer sleeve from? Diamond back wants $30 plus $40 to ship it to Canada.


If you are in Edmonton, try Walsh's Saddelry (sp) on the Manning Freeway near 50th Street.


----------



## Pro framer

Tom Struble said:


> Got my pouch today..see how it goes:thumbup:



Those scissors / snips what up whit those? What u using them for? We don't have them here in Sweden!


----------



## Tom Struble

really?i think the company is world wide

http://malcoproducts.com/


----------



## Tom Struble

..i use them to snip stuff:cool2:


----------



## Pro framer

Tom Struble said:


> ..i use them to snip stuff:cool2:



Hmm figured that to but in general! They seams handy.


----------



## Pro framer

Tom Struble said:


> really?i think the company is world wide
> 
> 
> 
> http://malcoproducts.com/



No we only have the Malco saws here.


----------



## Boda

anthonyrulz103 said:


> Yeah i figured it would loosen over time, so i guess i will just have to wait and play around with it a little bit. Thanks for the info guys. Maybe ill try some oil used to break in baseball gloves and see what that does?


I use that kind of oil once a year in the winter when I clean my pouches really good. It seems to help with the dryness of winter.


----------



## Tom Struble

Pro framer said:


> Hmm figured that to but in general! They seams handy.


use them for thin metal sheet and vinyl


----------



## superseal

I got a set of Malco finger removers


----------



## Tom Struble

i have the fc ones..handy but 1/2 the speed of the corded ones


----------



## superseal

Here's a cheap hand tool that's a must...great for caulk tips, rope, pruning. Did I just say pruning :laughing:


----------



## superseal

Tom Struble said:


> i have the fc ones..handy but 1/2 the speed of the corded ones


What if you use a corded drill :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble

well i think the gearing is a bit different,reason i got it was to use it cord free when i needed it to be

not that i use the snips for fc much anymore

i would gladly trade them for metal cutters


----------



## superseal

Yea the FC never interested me much, good for rough cuts I suppose.

My buddy uses the TS1 turbo shear that attaches right in the chuck and has a side handle...that little sucker rips through furnace cabinets like butter when cutting in a return.

http://www.amazon.com/Malco-Capacity-Cutting-Attachment-8-Inch/dp/B0000AQK7C


----------



## tonylumps

*graber*

I just got this setup, Talk about old school. Soft,Thick No breaking in.I have not seen a set of pouches like this for years.


----------



## Shellbuilder

250.00 I ship Diamondbacks used 3 times, has velcro belt and padded belt.


----------



## Boone32

Shellbuilder said:


> 250.00 I ship Diamondbacks used 3 times, has velcro belt and padded belt.


Do you still have these by chance?


----------



## Shellbuilder

Yes I do [email protected] or message me here. Also have a set of Occidental leathers


----------



## Shellbuilder

http://www.occidentalleathers.com/O...eRvJvX0KOZNR3EkBQaApBm8P8HAQ&site=google_base


160.00 and theyre broke in.....can still remember the pain of breaking them in. Thats worth 75.00 LOL


----------



## Boone32

Shellbuilder said:


> http://www.occidentalleathers.com/O...eRvJvX0KOZNR3EkBQaApBm8P8HAQ&site=google_base
> 
> 
> 160.00 and theyre broke in.....can still remember the pain of breaking them in. Thats worth 75.00 LOL


Not sure how to send a message on CT? Shot you an email.


----------



## Tom Struble

click on his name on the left..then click send message


----------



## Shellbuilder

Boone32 said:


> Not sure how to send a message on CT? Shot you an email.


Try this email [email protected]


----------



## Tom Struble

..don't forget my cut..:drink:


----------



## m1911

Shellbuilder said:


> http://www.occidentalleathers.com/O...eRvJvX0KOZNR3EkBQaApBm8P8HAQ&site=google_base
> 
> 
> 160.00 and theyre broke in.....can still remember the pain of breaking them in. Thats worth 75.00 LOL


And comes with free DNA:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Boone32

Shellbuilder said:


> Try this email [email protected]


Sent you an email, let me know if you got that?


----------



## TEnglish14

I really want to learn to tool leather and make my own tool belt, have many idea to make it more efficent


Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## english

Quite a lot of heavy looking belts on here and have to agree with some that its best to keep it light and no braces so not to pull on the back, don't know how some of you manage to climb through roof trusses with those rigs on.
here is mine with the minimalist look


----------



## john5mt

TEnglish14 said:


> I really want to learn to tool leather and make my own tool belt, have many idea to make it more efficent
> 
> 
> Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


Just find a saddle maker and have him make you one. It would be easier, better, and cheaper than you or i can do.


----------



## Youngin'

I'm not convinced suspenders are the way to go, for myself anyway. I can't seem to find a perfect tightness between the belt and weight the suspenders take. But with how great my finishing belt has been I may order another set of DBs for framing to replace the oxys. Just need the dollar to balance out a bit better...


----------



## shanewreckd

Okay I didn't like how I had originally mounted my spud wrench holder so I redid it this afternoon. Used a lot of screws but hopefully it snags less on scaffold and formwork now.
















I don't really understand how the orientation gets messed up now. I've never experienced this problem before on this forum. :no:


----------



## asgoodasdead

JNyClocal157 said:


> I am one of those guys who's favorite saying is work smart not hard and pretty much realized the only way pouches will work for me is if I made them or atleast tweaked a set. Not much work just alittle Al action and a hand full of rivets. And I would buy that hammer every two months at $70 a pop it's so worth it. I would like to find some incredibly tough wooden handle I can replace the stock one with but haven't found anything that seems like a drastic change . I read on the internet that they are pouches a bag is a bag pouches go on your belt . By the way if it's on the internet it has to be true. Lol


if you're gonna replace a $70 hammer that often why not just buy a tibone? cheaper in the longrun plus you get the side nail puller the $70 one doesn't have


----------



## kirkdc

double post.sorry.


----------



## youngcarpenter

Heres my set. I had the CLC copy of these that is also green. Almost identical. It got stolen 6 months ago out of my truck box. Real bummed I had a lot of sentimental value to the hammer they took. It was a vintage yard sale find, 30 oz regular waffle framer with a handle I made. Rest of the tools were pretty easily replaceable. But alas I picked up this oxy light framer and stocked it with all the same tools. Last week I got my self a nice new Martinez Tools titanium framer after bouncing around the last 6 months trying to get the same attachment to a hammer like I had.

well it deleted the photo and its having a server error when i try to repost it


----------



## CityDecks

Jayhawk Steve said:


> View attachment 329641
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Craftsman that is based on my favorite hammer ever - The Douglas Woody. The Woody has a pretty interesting history. They were fantastic hammers, but had issues with the very proprietary wooden handles breaking. I owned two of the originals, but both were stolen - probably just cause they were so d*mn good looking.
> 
> I think Douglas went belly up and the hammer disappeared for a while. I was real excited when I stumbled onto this at a Sears store. The patent must have expired, or Douglas licensed it to others because the head on this is an exact duplicate.
> 
> I also noticed that Vaughan is making a wooden handled one that looks pretty much identical to the original. I'll probably have to get one just because. I think they're about $70 though. I paid something like $20 for this one on close out.


That's pretty close to Martinez

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTRmatt

Youll love that martinez hammer. I have the 12oz m4 and man does it feel great. Even sinks 12 commons easy enough for a 12oz hammer. 
I bought those green oxylights a few years back but there was something i didnt like about them. Cant remember now what it was but returned them and had a set of mcrose nylons made.


----------



## CityDecks

MTRmatt said:


> Youll love that martinez hammer. I have the 12oz m4 and man does it feel great. Even sinks 12 commons easy enough for a 12oz hammer.
> I bought those green oxylights a few years back but there was something i didnt like about them. Cant remember now what it was but returned them and had a set of mcrose nylons made.


Vid sayes it allhttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a80f39141c94/VID_46980826_173743_609.mp4

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

CityDecks said:


> Vid sayes it allhttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5a80f39141c94/VID_46980826_173743_609.mp4
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk




That's the exact set of bags I wear. Although I use a daluge smooth face titanium. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks

Californiadecks said:


> That's the exact set of bags I wear. Although I use a daluge smooth face titanium.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Love em. Wear the suspension in winter keeps the Layers from binding. I use the daluge 10oz smooth in shop. Sweet lil thing

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTRmatt

Some reasin video wont play for me. What set of bags are they


----------



## MTRmatt

Never mind got it nice bags! they were similar to ones i returned. I think they stuck out more than i was looking for back then. I have the occi adjust to fit trimmers too which really stick out and was looking for another set of bags for framing and times when id be squeezing thru stud, joist bays etc. Which is why i went mcrose. Wear both regularly just depends on what im doing. Occi trimmers hold a **** ton of tools glue, pin nailer, shims lol....without feeling the weight Sometimes I look down and realize i have way to much crap in those bags


----------



## TheConstruct

Received this bad boy from the fine folks at diamondback in November. Nicest belt I've owned. I regret getting the xl bags a bit and the cobra buckle seems to loosen off by itself or I lose weight over the course of the day, not sure. The hammer and nail bar holders are incredible though. No more getting the hammer handle stuck in the top of the saw horse/step ladder on the way down and smacking walls.


----------



## Artworks

Just got set of Gatorback model 145's with the suspenders. They look nice, seam to fit good to, I let you know how they perform .


----------



## CityDecks

MTRmatt said:


> Never mind got it nice bags! they were similar to ones i returned. I think they stuck out more than i was looking for back then. I have the occi adjust to fit trimmers too which really stick out and was looking for another set of bags for framing and times when id be squeezing thru stud, joist bays etc. Which is why i went mcrose. Wear both regularly just depends on what im doing. Occi trimmers hold a **** ton of tools glue, pin nailer, shims lol....without feeling the weight Sometimes I look down and realize i have way to much crap in those bags


Occi trimmers where I my first bags. Great bags indeed

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roofer_McGee29

*Buckaroo*

Finally got around to buying the fastener pouch for my setup

Pretty innovative design


----------



## MTRmatt

Buckaroos look like they do nice leather work. Definitely different design wise from what we see in the states. 

Attached a couple pics of my mcrose. Though i did some customizing and now theyre occidennis bags. Dennis makes some great ligjtweight bags. Some features that i now feel are must haves
-cats paw/mini flat bar and nail punch sleeves under fastener bags 
- raw hide lined spots for knife and one for chisel eliminates need for oxy tool sheilds
I sent him drawings of tweaks i wanted feom his design. and he got it spot on. Had him add an extra heavy leather patch for nail guns to clip to. Only thing i didnt lime was the fastener pouches were small which is why i took them off and added a couple occi ones. I also added a few chicago svrews and rivets in key spots like the hammer loop and try square spots to keep thingsnfrom slapping around


----------



## Roofer_McGee29

Yeah though the belt that holds the pouches and holsters is made from a polymer coated webbing instead of using leather


----------



## M.F Custom

anybody try theses bags out? http://www.gatorbacktoolbelts.com/home.html


----------



## asgoodasdead

MTRmatt said:


> Buckaroos look like they do nice leather work. Definitely different design wise from what we see in the states.
> 
> Attached a couple pics of my mcrose. Though i did some customizing and now theyre occidennis bags. Dennis makes some great ligjtweight bags. Some features that i now feel are must haves
> -cats paw/mini flat bar and nail punch sleeves under fastener bags
> - raw hide lined spots for knife and one for chisel eliminates need for oxy tool sheilds
> I sent him drawings of tweaks i wanted feom his design. and he got it spot on. Had him add an extra heavy leather patch for nail guns to clip to. Only thing i didnt lime was the fastener pouches were small which is why i took them off and added a couple occi ones. I also added a few chicago svrews and rivets in key spots like the hammer loop and try square spots to keep thingsnfrom slapping around


i have the same set in green except i had dennis make them with that extra outer pouch instead of adding occi ones on like you did


----------



## M.F Custom

I'm struggling finding a good comfortable set of bags. I want something that is not too big and bulky... I wore a leather Occi pro trimmer for years and got used to it but my helper left the rear doors of my enclosed utility body open and out the back they went somewhere on rt 202 in Oakland NJ. So I replaced them with another Occi set the green oxylights 7 bag framer. As hard as I try to like these bags I just don't! they're too puffy and bulky with too much foam padding. The upper tape holder on the right bag seems like a good idea but is in a bad spot and makes it hard access your common tools pencils, knife etc...Been looking into the smaller Diamondbacks but they look very long like down to every ones knees in pics. I thinking I need to go back to leather as I like the feel of a leather bag. Looking into McRose as well. Any other options out there?


----------



## asgoodasdead

the issues you're describing are the same issues I had with my Occidental sets. definitely go with McRose nylon or Dennis said he can also make lightweight leather sets


----------



## VinylHanger

I have the Oxy lights as well. They are the best bags trhat II can't stand.

I am sure they will last forever.

However, they don't have enough separations for different fasteners, they dump my fasteners every time I set them down, they slide down my waist, even when snugged tight and the hammer loop stays puffy, even after 4 years.

On the other hand, they still work like new and I can count on them to perform day after day. In spite of thier short comings.

Probably never replace them, as I can't see ever spending another 200 bucks on bags. I got a great deal on these, so I'm good with them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom

"they are the best bags that I can't stand" I agree! and you're right when you set them down they always dump the fasteners...


----------



## M.F Custom

what happened to the simple old days when the lumber yards gave us tie on canvas aprons add a hammer holder and we were happy...


----------



## M.F Custom

asgoodasdead said:


> the issues you're describing are the same issues I had with my Occidental sets. definitely go with McRose nylon or Dennis said he can also make lightweight leather sets


Are you still loving the green nylon set Dennis made you?


----------



## asgoodasdead

yes, 4 years later. and it's still in perfect shape


----------



## M.F Custom

Is you setup similar to his pro triple on his site?


----------



## asgoodasdead

the green one pictured on his site under ns404 nylon is my set. I took the picture


----------



## M.F Custom

Nice rig, looks like a combination of Occidentals and Diamondback bags... my Occidental big foams gotta go!


----------



## M.F Custom

Someone posted a link up to a guy who does timber framing and masonry and started to build his own custom leather bags. Anyone?


----------



## M.F Custom

found it... https://www.orthodoxmasonry.com/blog/2017/11/7/the-bellwether-bag-1
anyone try these?


----------



## M.F Custom

Some of these Task bags look pretty good too... http://www.task-tools.com/us/catalogsearch/result/index/?p=2&q=tool+bags


----------



## asgoodasdead

they're just so heavy. nylon forever


----------



## M.F Custom

Task bags http://www.task-tools.com/worksite-accessories/leather.html?p=1


----------



## M.F Custom

asgoodasdead said:


> they're just so heavy. nylon forever


I am trying to get away from the weight, but I just like the way leather takes shape and forms to you. I think the Occi nylons left me with a bad taste about nylon bags...


----------



## M.F Custom

Never saw these bags before https://www.vikingleatherproducts.com/shop/pouches


----------



## Roofer_McGee29

M.F Custom said:


> Task bags http://www.task-tools.com/worksite-accessories/leather.html?p=1


I bought one of their green and burgundy work apron/belts a few months ago but ended up returning it as the speed square slot is on the right side instead of the left like it should be and there was this mystery pocket that I presume was for a older style of mobile phone. The rivets they used looked like the type of rivet you would find on a very cheap suede Irwin or equivalent toolbelt.

Edit:
I also found that the back support was not wide enough to adequately support my lower back.


----------



## Roofer_McGee29

M.F Custom said:


> I'm struggling finding a good comfortable set of bags. I want something that is not too big and bulky... I wore a leather Occi pro trimmer for years and got used to it but my helper left the rear doors of my enclosed utility body open and out the back they went somewhere on rt 202 in Oakland NJ. So I replaced them with another Occi set the green oxylights 7 bag framer. As hard as I try to like these bags I just don't! they're too puffy and bulky with too much foam padding. The upper tape holder on the right bag seems like a good idea but is in a bad spot and makes it hard access your common tools pencils, knife etc...Been looking into the smaller Diamondbacks but they look very long like down to every ones knees in pics. I thinking I need to go back to leather as I like the feel of a leather bag. Looking into McRose as well. Any other options out there?


Perhaps look into getting a Buckaroo? Their main back support belt is very comfortable with its wool felt lining and I find their bags are not as bulky as the occidentals.


----------



## Roofer_McGee29

Don't let this thread die now


----------



## Mordekyle

Atlas46 feedback anyone?

Their products look interesting. I can’t get on FB without having their banners all over.

https://www.atlas46.com/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTRmatt

M.F Custom said:


> I think I may call Dennis McRose and try a set of his green nylon bags like asgoodasdead has...


Did ya order a set of mcrose? 

Jfyi, my set that i posted a couple pages ago looked identical to asgoodasdeads set, problem i had was the nail pouches were way too small which is why i cut them off and added occidental nail pouches to my mcrose. If ya have dennis make a set, have a talk with him about pouch sizes as i always felt like i was trying to pick fasteners out with my finger tips instead pf being able to just "punch"to the bottom . Great bags other wise


----------



## M.F Custom

MTRmatt said:


> Did ya order a set of mcrose?
> 
> Jfyi, my set that i posted a couple pages ago looked identical to asgoodasdeads set, problem i had was the nail pouches were way too small which is why i cut them off and added occidental nail pouches to my mcrose. If ya have dennis make a set, have a talk with him about pouch sizes as i always felt like i was trying to pick fasteners out with my finger tips instead pf being able to just "punch"to the bottom . Great bags other wise


I did not order them yet, but thanks for the heads up. I'm struggling to find the right bag set up. Most are either too big, too long, too small or just not set up right. I will speak to Dennis about that when I call...:thumbup:


----------



## Duct Tape

Hi there. This thread needs a jump start. Read the whole thing. 

Can anyone comment on the comfort and support of the 4” vs the 6” DB belt. I’m “building my own” with some of the 3 pouch bags. DB says these are almost always sold w. 4” belt but seems to me the 6” might be better. 

Thx

Jon


----------



## JFM constr

get the wide one . my 2 cents .reasons why i say that
#1 I have the wide one ,I bailed on using stupid suspenders after I got it . 

# nice when your back is sore ,also adds support to your back when lifting .
# supports more weight , When you have a full load of screws ,you want a few nails and decide to add another assortment of screws . there you are with a screw gun hanging off your belt that you forgot you had . it all adds up and the wider belt is valuable when you need it .
then again if you do not carry alot in your bags maybe you can get the 4"
Hope that helps
I realized mine are coming past 20yrs of daily use .pockets are get some serious wear .


----------



## Lady Dreamer

Duct Tape said:


> Hi there. This thread needs a jump start. Read the whole thing.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the comfort and support of the 4” vs the 6” DB belt. I’m “building my own” with some of the 3 pouch bags. DB says these are almost always sold w. 4” belt but seems to me the 6” might be better.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Jon


Thanks. I need a new toolbelt this is a good thread! Looks like I have a lot of reading to do! Lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

I almost forgot to post this here... I found out recently that there's a tool belt builder less than a few hours away from me here in BC.
Great looking product from Akribis Leather :
https://m.facebook.com/akribisleather/

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

asevereid said:


> I almost forgot to post this here... I found out recently that there's a tool belt builder less than a few hours away from me here in BC.
> Great looking product from Akribis Leather :
> https://m.facebook.com/akribisleather/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Occi's takin it all in









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony.Goddard

*Diamondback belts, changed for the worst!*

Last year I ordered a new set of Diamondbacks to replace my original set, only to find the 6 inch belts have been cheapened dramatically. the original 6 inch belts had the belt webbing that ran around the belt 3 times spreading the weight of the pouches. The new belts have changed to a single run of webbing like the cheaper belts. The material used seems slippery as well and i am for ever pulling them up and trying to tighten them (I cannot wear suspenders due to neck problems). The pouches are still excellent quality though.

Connor Crook if your listening change the belts back.


----------



## Youngin'

I have an old set of DBs. I was looking at buying a new set for framing but after DB got bought out I started looking at Badger Toolbelts. Joel used to make belts for DB and now he's on his own. He makes good stuff.


----------



## Tony.Goddard

Yeah definitely badger look like old diamond back quality that's for sure.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> I have an old set of DBs. I was looking at buying a new set for framing but after DB got bought out I started looking at Badger Toolbelts. Joel used to make belts for DB and now he's on his own. He makes good stuff.




Just checked out the site. I'm really digg'n this bag with bit holders.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## GregoryMorton3

I have an Allway Smart Tool Belt. This is a very comfortable belt with a bunch of pockets and the quality is good, I have been using it for 2 years until nothing came off.
https://toolboxwiki.com/reviews/best-framing-tool-belts/


----------



## M.F Custom

Update: I just tried a new set of Diamondbacks, Eagle pouch with 4" belt and sold it. Looks great but poor design. Pockets are way too tight! can't get my hands in... and the are too many other slots inside the main pocket that will only fill with sawdust and other nails you don't want. I'm back to leather Occi Pro Trimmers with a high mount tape holder behind my right side bag. IMO it's hard to beat the way leather takes shape and feels.


----------



## shanewreckd

I have been so beyond happy with this Badger belt of mine. Incredibly lightweight, so durable, versatile design, everything exactly as I wanted it. I have a double decker bit index in the main pouch of my dominate(left) hand, a cover in the top pocket on that side for my LDM and stair gauges, a tie down for my speed square, hammer sleeve, spud sleeve, and a hook on the front of the right side for an impact or smaller nailer. Pockets were never too tight either.





































Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffersonj25

I think the most popular tool belt is DEWALT and I fell for advertising and bought it. And by the way, I read the article and there are also many positive reviews Top 5 Best Electrician Tool Bags [2020 Review] - Toolboxwiki As a result, I have been using this belt for over a year and it is actually very durable and of high quality. I recommend it.


----------



## asgoodasdead

Lowes replaced all their crappy AWP belts and pouches with pretty high quality dewalt and kobalt stuff and its all priced very reasonably too

Sent from my Titan using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

jeffersonj25 said:


> I think the most popular tool belt is DEWALT and I fell for advertising and bought it. And by the way, I read the article and there are also many positive reviews Top 5 Best Electrician Tool Bags [2020 Review] - Toolboxwiki As a result, I have been using this belt for over a year and it is actually very durable and of high quality. I recommend it.
> View attachment 506397


Bots wear belts now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

jeffersonj25 said:


> I think the most popular tool belt is DEWALT and I fell for advertising and bought it. And by the way, I read the article and there are also many positive reviews Top 5 Best Electrician Tool Bags [2020 Review] - Toolboxwiki As a result, I have been using this belt for over a year and it is actually very durable and of high quality. I recommend it.
> View attachment 506397


Bots wear belts now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

jeffersonj25 said:


> I think the most popular tool belt is DEWALT and I fell for advertising and bought it. And by the way, I read the article and there are also many positive reviews Top 5 Best Electrician Tool Bags [2020 Review] - Toolboxwiki As a result, I have been using this belt for over a year and it is actually very durable and of high quality. I recommend it.
> View attachment 506397


Bots wear belts now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Are you asking if bots wear belts?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wallmaxx

He's being a bot......for effect. Nicely done!


----------



## Tortuga

This my McRose NS404 setup. I love it, other than the sheepskin belt in the heat of summer. I'll probably order a nylon belt before next summer.

I wish I used these for my day job, but that belt is just a mixture of Occidental, Kobalt and Klein stuff that holds a couple screwdrivers and however many meters I need for a given day. Sometimes all 5 come out of the truck at one time.


----------



## Resframer

Read this If you're still struggling to find bag that fit your needs and you're broke AF.

I've searched online and been to every shop in my area looking for a functional toolbelt. Couldn't fine one. The closest I've seen are the Occidental's and the Badger's but the Badgers are definitely superior to the occidental's. That being said, These bags range from 300-450$ Canadian. I can't afford that. The problem with my current Kuny Deluxe tool belt combo as a Framer, The designated tape pocket is located on the back which is too awkward to use and the left pouch only had 1 main pocket and one smaller pocket so i had to use the main for square and the small for tape, this impeded my ability to use gun nails which I would store in the square pocket and hand nails which were stored in the tape pocket. The pockets were sown to the belt which I thought made customization impossible. What I ended up doing was buying a 30$ Kuny 5-Pocket Framers Nail & Tool Bag with Poly Web Belt, I got a local seamstress to cut the existing left side pouch off and sew the pouches I bought on, which had a designated square pocket and tape pocket, Then I discovered that the tape pocket couldn't comfortably fit my tape so I went back to the seamstress and got her to cut the tape pocket from the back and sew it over the existing tape pocket on the new belt. At this point I'm 80$ all in and I now have a toolbelt that has near functional equivalency to the 350$ occidental setup but with a better tape holder. On the left side I now have a designated tape pocket, speed square pocket, a pocket for my gun nails and 2 separate pockets for different hand nails. The Kuny tape pocket on the deluxe belt can fit my stanley fatmax with ez where the other belts, you need to shove it in there and it's difficult to get out. I'm not advertising or trying to bash any companies, Just sharing with you my workaround to a problem that it seems like everyone is having. I'm going to purchase more of these belts before they stop making them and customize 1 or 2 more for less than 100$ ea so I can frame comfortably for years to come. The badgers seem like the best choice if you can afford them and are willing to wait. The last thing I might do In the future is sew the tape pocket just a tad higher to reduce interference when grabbing gun nails and relocate nail puller slot to the left side.


----------



## asgoodasdead

always have to modify


----------

